# Thinking i may own a ST324P soon



## Sparky78

I have been looking at blowers alot lately and im sure you have seen some of my other posts. I looked at Toro, Ariens and Husqvarna. I need a 24" machine. After looking for some time I like the hydro idea over a friction disc. I get that the friction disc is cheaper to repair, howerver the hydro should be smoother and longer lasting. I talked with a few people that have Ariens and I think they are a good machine. The deciding factor was auto turn. I have a neighbor whos machine just cant get squared away. We followed the Ariens video twice, no change. Took it to the dealer and they are speaking with Ariens about a new unit. He hit a vehicle with it last year because of this problem. I understand lots enjoy auto turn but it kind of scared me. Looking at the Husqvarna it appears to have the same LCT as the Ariens Deluxe 24. The cast iron gear box has double the warranty of Ariens. The 4 blade cast impeller looks like a beast and has a 10 year warranty. The trigger steering turns whenyou want it to and has been redesigned so the dogs are inside the case. I like the dual belt drive on the Ariens better. The engine has a 5 year warranty vs 3 on Ariens. Did I miss something? I think the Husqvarna looks to be a solid machine. Again so is the Ariens. The Husqvarna costs more than the Deluxe 24 but I feel its worth it. If you think I am miss guided speak up please. Also the Husqvarna dealer has been in town for 33 years and has always been very good to work with on my Chainsaws.


----------



## Sparky78

*65 views and nothing*

so evidently the way to get on the blackball list is to talk about buying a Husqvarna and not an Ariens........lol. I am shocked that I have heard nothing on feedback on this blower. Almost makes me want the Husqvarna more... Would love to hear something good or bad. Who dares to respond or have their name attached to a Husqvarna thread? Trying to get a discussion going..........:icon-hgtg:


----------



## jtclays

Sparky78 said:


> Did I miss something? If you think I am miss guided speak up please.


To be fair, your whole original post was statements other than one question and one inferred question:wavetowel2:
There have been discussions, but they are new, so not much hands on. The ones on the floor at Lowes are the friction disc ones without the auger gear box upgrade and impeller. If you compare those to Ariens, Cub, Troy, Craftsman and Toro, they're all about the same darn thing and price. The new hydro's do stand out with features and warranty above their price point. There was a time where you could leave a Husq dealer and buy the same thing at Sears for $50 less and it came in a different color. Gonna take some time to get people to realize they've changed quite a few things, IMO.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/62745-snowblower-advice.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...er-nova-scotia-picked-up-my-blower-today.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...7249-husqvarna-st330t-track-hydro-anyone.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/26889-could-use-opinion-one.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/26545-bought-new-husqvarna-300-series.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/22474-honda-yamaha-husqvarna.html


----------



## jayarr

I ordered mine today. Family Farm and Home was willing to accept the 10% coupon from Home Depot, and there is a current $50 rebate. My first snow blower, so after much reading, I'm hoping the choice will be a good one. Will report back after first significant snow in northern Michigan.


----------



## Sparky78

jtclays said:


> To be fair, your whole original post was statements other than one question and one inferred question:wavetowel2:
> There have been discussions, but they are new, so not much hands on. The ones on the floor at Lowes are the friction disc ones without the auger gear box upgrade and impeller. If you compare those to Ariens, Cub, Troy, Craftsman and Toro, they're all about the same darn thing and price. The new hydro's do stand out with features and warranty above their price point. There was a time where you could leave a Husq dealer and buy the same thing at Sears for $50 less and it came in a different color. Gonna take some time to get people to realize they've changed quite a few things, IMO.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/62745-snowblower-advice.html
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...er-nova-scotia-picked-up-my-blower-today.html
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...7249-husqvarna-st330t-track-hydro-anyone.html
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/26889-could-use-opinion-one.html
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/26545-bought-new-husqvarna-300-series.html
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/22474-honda-yamaha-husqvarna.html


Jtclays thank you for your response! I did make a statement of a few things. This is how I have viewed the specs on the machines discussed. I also listed my opinion on auto turn. Then asked if I was correct or misguided. So it was all up for question when asked if I missed something but thank you for answering! From my readings Husqvarna stepped up a lot and most people still have a bad taste in their mouth from machines made years ago. I understand that and that's the reason I will never own a Ford truck again. Maybe the finest thing out there today but had 3 of them that were absolute junk. But I don't try to bash so I just avoid answering questions when it comes to emotions other than fact. I read the links you posted, thank you for doing so! I think I lean to the Husqvarna more after reading them. My dealer should have his order around September 29-October 1st. Unless something changes after seeing the machine. I'll own it soon. I'll keep the group posted with open honest feedback.


----------



## Sparky78

jayarr said:


> I ordered mine today. Family Farm and Home was willing to accept the 10% coupon from Home Depot, and there is a current $50 rebate. My first snow blower, so after much reading, I'm hoping the choice will be a good one. Will report back after first significant snow in northern Michigan.


Jayarr, I also am in Michigan. Keep me posted on your machine. I will post my final decision when it happens. But 99 percent chance the st324p will be in my garage this winter


----------



## jayarr

Sparky78 said:


> Jayarr, I also am in Michigan. Keep me posted on your machine. I will post my final decision when it happens. But 99 percent chance the st324p will be in my garage this winter


Like you, I also needed 24 inch. Wanted the Ariens deluxe, but my drive is gravel and is somewhat uneven. Concerned that the auto turn would engage when not needed due to undulations. My location averages 113 inches per year, so the machine should get a good workout.


----------



## Sparky78

jayarr said:


> Like you, I also needed 24 inch. Wanted the Ariens deluxe, but my drive is gravel and is somewhat uneven. Concerned that the auto turn would engage when not needed due to undulations. My location averages 113 inches per year, so the machine should get a good workout.


Understand your thoughts on auto turn. My neighbor was trying to clear the road by his mail box last year and all it wanted to do was turn into the bank. I am in the U.P. so I also will be working the blower also. Not sure how much We ended with last year but we really got hit with the white stuff.


----------



## Zavie

Hi Sparky78, sorry I missed your post but I think I confused it with the other ST post. I have a Husqvarna HVX924 used it last winter and loved it. I think Ariens heavy duty construction and 2 belt system give it an edge overall. However there are times when features do play a role in the buying and using decision. Overall I think of Husqvarna's quality as that of Craftsman's and MTD's of old. That being good machines and if treated well should last a long time. Sounds like you've got a solid dealer where you are, I hope you go with the Husqvarna and post lots of pics for all of us to see.


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

jayarr said:


> I ordered mine today. Family Farm and Home was willing to accept the 10% coupon from Home Depot, and there is a current $50 rebate. My first snow blower, so after much reading, I'm hoping the choice will be a good one. Will report back after first significant snow in northern Michigan.



Congrats on the purchase! Looking forward to hearing how your new machine works! I picked up a new husqvarna st330t a few days ago and am waiting for the snow to fly


----------



## maxmag

st227p. Very happy with it. Think you would be real happy with the Husqvarna LCT engine. The hydo sounds nice, keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## db9938

The husky's are difficult machines to give an accurate review on. Some are more on the MTD side, while others are beyond that categorization. In part, that's why it is hard for folks to really comment on them. They are either junk, that folks are embarrassed to comment on, or they are afraid to associate with the lesser machines.


----------



## Sparky78

db9938 said:


> The husky's are difficult machines to give an accurate review on. Some are more on the MTD side, while others are beyond that categorization. In part, that's why it is hard for folks to really comment on them. They are either junk, that folks are embarrassed to comment on, or they are afraid to associate with the lesser machines.


Ok, so this comment here dosent make sense to me. Before I get going I am not in love with Husqvarna I just am not following the logic here. I understand that the older series of blowers may not be as good. Lets put that to the side. I have never owned a snowblower. When I kick the tires and look at the Ariens and the Husqvarna they appear to be very competitive, I originally was looking at the Deluxe 24 and The ST324P. Please help me understand how they are MTD quality. Again asking not arguing. The Engine in these two machines is the same LCT 254 cc so I will call it even. The cast iron gear box has a 5 year warranty on the Ariens and a 10 year on the Husqvarna so I would say advantage Husqvarna. The Impeller is a 14" sheet metal 3 blade impeller on the Ariens and is covered by their 3 year warranty. The Husqvarna is a 4 blade cast iron impeller and covered by a 10 year warranty. I find different information on the size of this some sites say 12" and others like movingsnow.com say its 14". I read the extra blade and extra weight help it move more snow and the weight gives the motor more torque, add in the 7 year longer warranty advantage Husqvarna. The chassies are made of the same gauge metal to I would call it a draw. The controls on the Ariens are all metal and the Husqvarna's controls are all metal except the shoot rotator. Don't know if this is a problem or not but will give the advantage to Ariens. Lighting on the Husqvarna is LED the Ariens is not. THe friction disc is simple but long term not the same as the hydro gear in the Husquvarna so Husky get the nod here. Ariens has the dual belt drive. I dont know the specs on the belt sizes but lets just say they are the same and give Ariens this one. Turning, I have watched my neighbor try and try to get his autoturn working correctly. If he hits a piece of packed snow or is cleaning the crusty packed stuff on the edge of the road his machine turns. We followed the video and had it to the dealer. No change. The Husqvarna system isnt automatic but will release when told to. I see this as an advantage. Also when you look at auto turn the two metal plates just slip over each other. I would think over time this would round over and wear out. So trying to be as fair and honest to both brands they both have their strong points. However if I'm not mistaken Husqvarna has more. Not sure how this gets classified as MTD junk? Please inform me. I have not commitd to buy anything. The purpose of starting this thread is for information. However I like to operate on facts not just a gut feeling. Saying one is better just because helps no one reading this or trying to make the same decision I am. However if we are told its better because of this or that I can respect that. Thanks and I look forward to your comments


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

Sparky78 said:


> db9938 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The husky's are difficult machines to give an accurate review on. Some are more on the MTD side, while others are beyond that categorization. In part, that's why it is hard for folks to really comment on them. They are either junk, that folks are embarrassed to comment on, or they are afraid to associate with the lesser machines.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this comment here dosent make sense to me. Before I get going I am not in love with Husqvarna I just am not following the logic here. I understand that the older series of blowers may not be as good. Lets put that to the side. I have never owned a snowblower. When I kick the tires and look at the Ariens and the Husqvarna they appear to be very competitive, I originally was looking at the Deluxe 24 and The ST324P. Please help me understand how they are MTD quality. Again asking not arguing. The Engine in these two machines is the same LCT 254 cc so I will call it even. The cast iron gear box has a 5 year warranty on the Ariens and a 10 year on the Husqvarna so I would say advantage Husqvarna. The Impeller is a 14" sheet metal 3 blade impeller on the Ariens and is covered by their 3 year warranty. The Husqvarna is a 4 blade cast iron impeller and covered by a 10 year warranty. I find different information on the size of this some sites say 12" and others like movingsnow.com say its 14". I read the extra blade and extra weight help it move more snow and the weight gives the motor more torque, add in the 7 year longer warranty advantage Husqvarna. The chassies are made of the same gauge metal to I would call it a draw. The controls on the Ariens are all metal and the Husqvarna's controls are all metal except the shoot rotator. Don't know if this is a problem or not but will give the advantage to Ariens. Lighting on the Husqvarna is LED the Ariens is not. THe friction disc is simple but long term not the same as the hydro gear in the Husquvarna so Husky get the nod here. Ariens has the dual belt drive. I dont know the specs on the belt sizes but lets just say they are the same and give Ariens this one. Turning, I have watched my neighbor try and try to get his autoturn working correctly. If he hits a piece of packed snow or is cleaning the crusty packed stuff on the edge of the road his machine turns. We followed the video and had it to the dealer. No change. The Husqvarna system isnt automatic but will release when told to. I see this as an advantage. Also when you look at auto turn the two metal plates just slip over each other. I would think over time this would round over and wear out. So trying to be as fair and honest to both brands they both have their strong points. However if I'm not mistaken Husqvarna has more. Not sure how this gets classified as MTD junk? Please inform me. I have not commitd to buy anything. The purpose of starting this thread is for information. However I like to operate on facts not just a gut feeling. Saying one is better just because helps no one reading this or trying to make the same decision I am. However if we are told its better because of this or that I can respect that. Thanks and I look forward to your comments
Click to expand...

Some great comparisons in there! Warranty is one of the reasons I went with the 300 series husqvarna. 10 year on impeller/gearbox and 5 year on machine and the 5 year engine start warranty; no other companies are standing behind their product like this.
The cast iron impeller is 12" instead of 14" but with the 4th blade added it acts like a 14"


----------



## jayarr

Sparky78 said:


> Ok, so this comment here dosent make sense to me. Before I get going I am not in love with Husqvarna I just am not following the logic here. I understand that the older series of blowers may not be as good. Lets put that to the side. I have never owned a snowblower. When I kick the tires and look at the Ariens and the Husqvarna they appear to be very competitive, I originally was looking at the Deluxe 24 and The ST324P. Please help me understand how they are MTD quality. Again asking not arguing. The Engine in these two machines is the same LCT 254 cc so I will call it even. The cast iron gear box has a 5 year warranty on the Ariens and a 10 year on the Husqvarna so I would say advantage Husqvarna. The Impeller is a 14" sheet metal 3 blade impeller on the Ariens and is covered by their 3 year warranty. The Husqvarna is a 4 blade cast iron impeller and covered by a 10 year warranty. I find different information on the size of this some sites say 12" and others like movingsnow.com say its 14". I read the extra blade and extra weight help it move more snow and the weight gives the motor more torque, add in the 7 year longer warranty advantage Husqvarna. The chassies are made of the same gauge metal to I would call it a draw. The controls on the Ariens are all metal and the Husqvarna's controls are all metal except the shoot rotator. Don't know if this is a problem or not but will give the advantage to Ariens. Lighting on the Husqvarna is LED the Ariens is not. THe friction disc is simple but long term not the same as the hydro gear in the Husquvarna so Husky get the nod here. Ariens has the dual belt drive. I dont know the specs on the belt sizes but lets just say they are the same and give Ariens this one. Turning, I have watched my neighbor try and try to get his autoturn working correctly. If he hits a piece of packed snow or is cleaning the crusty packed stuff on the edge of the road his machine turns. We followed the video and had it to the dealer. No change. The Husqvarna system isnt automatic but will release when told to. I see this as an advantage. Also when you look at auto turn the two metal plates just slip over each other. I would think over time this would round over and wear out. So trying to be as fair and honest to both brands they both have their strong points. However if I'm not mistaken Husqvarna has more. Not sure how this gets classified as MTD junk? Please inform me. I have not commitd to buy anything. The purpose of starting this thread is for information. However I like to operate on facts not just a gut feeling. Saying one is better just because helps no one reading this or trying to make the same decision I am. However if we are told its better because of this or that I can respect that. Thanks and I look forward to your comments


This pretty much sums up my reasons for giving the nod to the ST324P. I wasn't looking to spend the extra $210 over the Ariens 24 deluxe, but feel the money is well spent. Time will tell.


----------



## jtclays

I have been looking for parts schematics for a while and finally found some info for comparison. Both Ariens and Husq use Hydro Gear transmissions.
I found Husq ST327P parts schematic:
http://cdn.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2014_AAen/HUSI2014_AAen_ST327P_586836927R1.pdf
Then went and looked up the transmission part #. It appears Husq is using the SST trans where Ariens specs the RT-310, both Hydro Gear. The RT-310 on the Ariens shows up pretty consistently at around $240, where as the Husq SST shows for around $715. I can't find a place you can actually just buy the transmission itself, although they do have many places offering repair kits. They are both listed only as an Ariens part or Husq part. If you take the time to look up the individual transmissions on Hydro Gear's site, they are both listed as maintenance free. The difference appears to be the SST is a through axle drive (each end hooks to a wheel), the RT 310 has a single output shaft. Ariens uses a sprocket and chain off the RT 310 output shaft to run a separate axle that drives the wheels (where the auto turn gearing is). Be interesting to see inside the belly pan of the any of the new ST300 series to see where the "power steering" cables hook up.
Hydro gear lists the SST as being a clutched differential, which indicates either axle side can be disengaged to accomplish "steering." The Husq parts IPL does not show the old style "dogs" from the friction drive blowers (now moved inside the tractor housing on the 200 series). My guess is the cables from the "steering" on the 300 series attach directly to a lever on the Hydro.
http://www.hydro-gear.com/main/docs/service-repair-manuals/rt-310.pdf
http://www.hydro-gear.com/main/docs/service-repair-manuals/sst.pdf


----------



## sscotsman

One thing I will comment on..
many people seem to think:

Hydro = newer, more "modern", more "advanced".
Friction disk = older, more "primitive", less "advanced.
conclusion: advantage Hydro.

that's not necessarily a valid conclusion...
Im not saying Hydros are bad..they seem to be fine.
But its not accurate to conclude a friction disk is somehow "worse" than a Hydro.
it isnt..

"older technology" doesn't equal "worse"! 
certaintly not in this case..
(and in many cases, older is better!) 
Friction disks have been on 95% of all snowblowers ever made, for the past half a century. they are "tried and true" and generally bullet proof..
Many 30, 40 and 50 year old Snowblowers, with original friction disks, are still chugging along, most of the time its the engine that causes their eventual demise..
the friction disks, with proper maintenance, keep going forever..

So..just wanted to point out that Hydro vs. Friction disk isnt a "better or worse" comparision..its just a "different" comparision..

IMO, a Hydro isnt worth the extra cost, at all..because 90% of the time you are using a snowblower in one speed anyway..and when you do need to shift, how hard is it to shift really?  not hard at all..

If you want a Hydro, and want to pay for it..no problem! im sure it will be fine..
just dont think its somehow "better"..there is no real data to make that conclusion.

Scot


----------



## maxmag

left-right, up-down, forward-backward, all said, it does seem like Husqvarna gets slammed a lot on this form. Maybe I am just to sensitive. [LOL!]


----------



## Sparky78

jtclays said:


> I have been looking for parts schematics for a while and finally found some info for comparison. Both Ariens and Husq use Hydro Gear transmissions.
> I found Husq ST327P parts schematic:
> http://cdn.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2014_AAen/HUSI2014_AAen_ST327P_586836927R1.pdf
> Then went and looked up the transmission part #. It appears Husq is using the SST trans where Ariens specs the RT-310, both Hydro Gear. The RT-310 on the Ariens shows up pretty consistently at around $240, where as the Husq SST shows for around $715. I can't find a place you can actually just buy the transmission itself, although they do have many places offering repair kits. They are both listed only as an Ariens part or Husq part. If you take the time to look up the individual transmissions on Hydro Gear's site, they are both listed as maintenance free. The difference appears to be the SST is a through axle drive (each end hooks to a wheel), the RT 310 has a single output shaft. Ariens uses a sprocket and chain off the RT 310 output shaft to run a separate axle that drives the wheels (where the auto turn gearing is). Be interesting to see inside the belly pan of the any of the new ST300 series to see where the "power steering" cables hook up.
> Hydro gear lists the SST as being a clutched differential, which indicates either axle side can be disengaged to accomplish "steering." The Husq parts IPL does not show the old style "dogs" from the friction drive blowers (now moved inside the tractor housing on the 200 series). My guess is the cables from the "steering" on the 300 series attach directly to a lever on the Hydro.
> http://www.hydro-gear.com/main/docs/service-repair-manuals/rt-310.pdf
> http://www.hydro-gear.com/main/docs/service-repair-manuals/sst.pdf


JTCLAYS Great post!!!! Thank you Thank you!!!! Great information. So i did look up the Hydro gear SST transmission and it has two shift levers for the steering. All the steering is inside the transmission. It also makes sense why the Ariens would use a different unit that the Husqvarna. Complete different drive styles and they need to get their auto turn into the machine behind the hydro so to speak. great post. I don't know if one unit is better than another but i will see if I can find torque specs etc and advise. I will be reviewing these links to see if i can find any other good or bad points on the machine. This is the exact type of info I was hoping to get.


----------



## Sparky78

sscotsman said:


> One thing I will comment on..
> many people seem to think:
> 
> Hydro = newer, more "modern", more "advanced".
> Friction disk = older, more "primitive", less "advanced.
> conclusion: advantage Hydro.
> 
> that's not necessarily a valid conclusion...
> Im not saying Hydros are bad..they seem to be fine.
> But its not accurate to conclude a friction disk is somehow "worse" than a Hydro.
> it isnt..
> 
> "older technology" doesn't equal "worse"!
> certaintly not in this case..
> (and in many cases, older is better!)
> Friction disks have been on 95% of all snowblowers ever made, for the past half a century. they are "tried and true" and generally bullet proof..
> Many 30, 40 and 50 year old Snowblowers, with original friction disks, are still chugging along, most of the time its the engine that causes their eventual demise..
> the friction disks, with proper maintenance, keep going forever..
> 
> So..just wanted to point out that Hydro vs. Friction disk isnt a "better or worse" comparision..its just a "different" comparision..
> 
> IMO, a Hydro isnt worth the extra cost, at all..because 90% of the time you are using a snowblower in one speed anyway..and when you do need to shift, how hard is it to shift really?  not hard at all..
> 
> If you want a Hydro, and want to pay for it..no problem! im sure it will be fine..
> just dont think its somehow "better"..there is no real data to make that conclusion.
> 
> Scot


Hi Scot,

I agree with you on the old verse new tech. I work on Diesel engines and will will take and old timer any day over these techno marvels that come in. However I do think there are some times where improvements can be made. I understand the friction disc works. I understand its been around forever. I would have no issue owning an Ariens with it. the problem i have is with the auto turn. I have seen it myself, messed with it myself, tried to fix it myself and I can't. We tried the Ariens video on alignment. If Ariens had the trigger steering that the Husqvarna has this would be an even harder decision. I have even thought about getting a Ariens and if it messes up welding it together as a solid drive. Working in the service side of the auto industry for the last 21 years has proven one thing. If its an auto this or that its normally a service mans pain in the rear end in a few years. If the steering was the same between the two i would agree the hydro is probably not worth the money.


----------



## Sparky78

maxmag said:


> left-right, up-down, forward-backward, all said, it does seem like Husqvarna gets slammed a lot on this form. Maybe I am just to sensitive. [LOL!]


I agree Maxmag. But if it is deserved then they earned it. My issue this entire time is not knowing snowblowers at all, never owning one, and running one maybe 10 times in my life i have zero experience. Being a mechanic I look at the nuts and bolts of a machine and make my own judgement. I also make flawed decisions....lol. But all the MTD comments and nothing to back it up is just stupid talk like my ford is better than your chevy bs. No time for that. I have worked for both organizations in my days and on some levels they both suck and both do things well.


----------



## Sparky78

jtclays said:


> I have been looking for parts schematics for a while and finally found some info for comparison. Both Ariens and Husq use Hydro Gear transmissions.
> I found Husq ST327P parts schematic:
> http://cdn.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2014_AAen/HUSI2014_AAen_ST327P_586836927R1.pdf
> Then went and looked up the transmission part #. It appears Husq is using the SST trans where Ariens specs the RT-310, both Hydro Gear. The RT-310 on the Ariens shows up pretty consistently at around $240, where as the Husq SST shows for around $715. I can't find a place you can actually just buy the transmission itself, although they do have many places offering repair kits. They are both listed only as an Ariens part or Husq part. If you take the time to look up the individual transmissions on Hydro Gear's site, they are both listed as maintenance free. The difference appears to be the SST is a through axle drive (each end hooks to a wheel), the RT 310 has a single output shaft. Ariens uses a sprocket and chain off the RT 310 output shaft to run a separate axle that drives the wheels (where the auto turn gearing is). Be interesting to see inside the belly pan of the any of the new ST300 series to see where the "power steering" cables hook up.
> Hydro gear lists the SST as being a clutched differential, which indicates either axle side can be disengaged to accomplish "steering." The Husq parts IPL does not show the old style "dogs" from the friction drive blowers (now moved inside the tractor housing on the 200 series). My guess is the cables from the "steering" on the 300 series attach directly to a lever on the Hydro.
> http://www.hydro-gear.com/main/docs/service-repair-manuals/rt-310.pdf
> http://www.hydro-gear.com/main/docs/service-repair-manuals/sst.pdf


So looking at the hydro gear docs is a little shocking.

The RT-310 used by Ariens shows the following info

The unit has a rated continuous output of 5.8 lb-ft
The unit is rated for a peak output of 10.0 lb-ft
The unit weighs 9lbs

The SST used by Husqvarna shows the following info

The unit is rated for continuous output of 63 lb-ft
The unit has a peak output of 130 lb-ft
The unit weighs 21.4 pounds

So the hydro unit is larger and stronger in the Husqvarna. The docs tell the tail. Now remember Ariens uses a chain and sprocket to drive their Auto Turn so there is a gear reduction and I'm sure it has much more torque at the wheels. But that's one **** of a difference. The Husqvarna basically has the wheels bolted to the axle shafts of this so it needs to be larger. Looking less and less like an MTD product to me.....lol

I will see if I can find any published numbers on the friction disc. How much torque to make the disc slip etc. stay tuned.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I very briefly considered the Huskys last year. Came across some pretty awful reviews for a high end/premium snowblower.

While not the same model, you get the gist
Husqvarna 1827EXLT Gas Two Stage Snow Blowers Reviews & Ratings @ Snow Blowers Direct.com

Broken motors/trannies.
Another site had similar feedback to the reviews on the link above


----------



## Sparky78

mobiledynamics said:


> I very briefly considered the Huskys last year. Came across some pretty awful reviews for a high end/premium snowblower.
> 
> While not the same model, you get the gist
> Husqvarna 1827EXLT Gas Two Stage Snow Blowers Reviews & Ratings @ Snow Blowers Direct.com
> 
> Broken motors/trannies.
> Another site had similar feedback to the reviews on the link above


So here we go again. That's like looking at a 2015 F150 and not buying it because you read a bad review on a 2013 Ford Fusion. It like comparing apples and pickles. Also the motor is the same as Ariens used. So that's not really a talking point either. But to your point a guy had a hydro that acted up. So that's not good and hopefully he got it fixed. Same brand Ariens used however, not some off brand thing. From the reviews the old series of Husqvara snow blowers may have needed some work or better design. But to my point I look at each machine on its nuts and bolts. The steering on the old machines would stick. It's now part of the hydro. Totally different. So you are basing you decision making on discontinued product. But to your point the Ariens series of that time reviewed better. So if I were looking at used machines I think the Ariens would be a better buy. My point with this post is to look at the facts and hardware uses. Did you look at the product data sheets on the hydrostat units used? The Husqvarna is larger and stronger but made by the same company, Hydro Gear. The motors come from the same company LCT. Ariens is a huge name in blowers and I do really like how they are constructed. Everything looks well done and heavy duty. Maybe it's a notion and maybe my neighbor has a bad machine but his auto turn (the only machine I used with it) is a pain to run. Packed snow on the concrete, better hit it in the center of the blower, hit it on the left or right and the machine will turn. If Ariens offered another steering option I think they have a rock solid machine. Look at all the posts here,on armor skids, realigning the blower and housing, making sure tire pressure is exact, etc, etc. Those are the current reviews that don't look to good to me


----------



## maxmag

Sparky78, you have done some serious homework and I admire that. Which ever machine you choose, Im sure you will be happy with. I believe that a good dealer is always important also. Even the best machines can fail sometimes.


----------



## jtclays

I think bottom line all sellers of equipment have stinkers in the history line. Husqvarna appears to be trying to overcome previous problems. Remember Toyota stunk for a few years as well as Honda. Anybody ever have a Northstar Cadillac and try selling it after the head gasket debacle :facepalm_zpsdj194qh? Ariens had a brief time of sheets of paint sliding off blowers, water on the friction plate, chute cranks that flopped around, belts being burned up. They made upgrade kits to fix most, but not all. Right now Ariens and Toro enjoy Camry and Accord status and have loyal followings. Husqvarna is trying to become the Kia of snowblowers with their warranty. Hopefully they can honor their warranty or not need it.


----------



## Zavie

jtclays said:


> I have been looking for parts schematics for a while and finally found some info for comparison. Both Ariens and Husq use Hydro Gear transmissions.
> Be interesting to see inside the belly pan of the any of the new ST300 series to see where the "power steering" cables hook up.
> Hydro gear lists the SST as being a clutched differential, which indicates either axle side can be disengaged to accomplish "steering." The Husq parts IPL does not show the old style "dogs" from the friction drive blowers (now moved inside the tractor housing on the 200 series). My guess is the cables from the "steering" on the 300 series attach directly to a lever on the Hydro.


I looked at the IPL for the ST324P and it looks like there are 2 rods, one on each side of the steering unit. They are called "steer rod pt# 532 42 54-96". It looks like they each have a return spring and they are shaped to hook into the steering actuators on either side of the steering unit. So I'm thinking the cables might hook up to the steer rods. 
One thing I did notice on the IPL is that the ST324P also has heavy duty traction and impeller control rods, so no cables to break there. Probably a plus for the Husqvarna.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sparky -

I did note that the review was not for the same model.
However, to have Multiple Reviews of similar instances of engines or trannies going south on their *Premium SB* is pretty consistent enough to warrant something is going on QC wise regardless on their production line - regardless of where the parts are sourced . It was not only SBD that had similar postings on motors and trannies going bag. Now a model 2 years later may have resolved it ?

I love my Husky blower - backpack. From all I've read, Husky just doe's not fall into the big 3 - Toro, Honda, Ariens for premium snowblowers


----------



## Sparky78

mobiledynamics said:


> Sparky -
> 
> I did note that the review was not for the same model.
> However, to have Multiple Reviews of similar instances of engines or trannies going south on their *Premium SB* is pretty consistent enough to warrant something is going on QC wise regardless on their production line - regardless of where the parts are sourced . It was not only SBD that had similar postings on motors and trannies going bag. Now a model 2 years later may have resolved it ?
> 
> I love my Husky blower - backpack. From all I've read, Husky just doe's not fall into the big 3 - Toro, Honda, Ariens for premium snowblowers


Mobile dynamics,

I understood your post but I don't think you followed mine. You stated multiple motor failures. That's a bad thing, however it's not any different for Ariens because they run the exact same motor. Does the motor become more reliable when Ariens bolts it to their frame? I agree they did get some unfavorable reviews. However that an old series. All the components are different. So 2 years later and the reviews look better. We can agree to disagree. Working in the auto industry for 21 years gives me a little different look on things.


----------



## Sparky78

Zavie said:


> I looked at the IPL for the ST324P and it looks like there are 2 rods, one on each side of the steering unit. They are called "steer rod pt# 532 42 54-96". It looks like they each have a return spring and they are shaped to hook into the steering actuators on either side of the steering unit. So I'm thinking the cables might hook up to the steer rods.
> One thing I did notice on the IPL is that the ST324P also has heavy duty traction and impeller control rods, so no cables to break there. Probably a plus for the Husqvarna.


Nice catch Zavie, probably a good thing they used a rod


----------



## Sparky78

jtclays said:


> I think bottom line all sellers of equipment have stinkers in the history line. Husqvarna appears to be trying to overcome previous problems. Remember Toyota stunk for a few years as well as Honda. Anybody ever have a Northstar Cadillac and try selling it after the head gasket debacle :facepalm_zpsdj194qh? Ariens had a brief time of sheets of paint sliding off blowers, water on the friction plate, chute cranks that flopped around, belts being burned up. They made upgrade kits to fix most, but not all. Right now Ariens and Toro enjoy Camry and Accord status and have loyal followings. Husqvarna is trying to become the Kia of snowblowers with their warranty. Hopefully they can honor their warranty or not need it.


Kia of snow blowers..........lol:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Not sure what I disagree more with the MTD analogy or this.


----------



## Sparky78

*The conversation has ended..........done*

So we had a slow day at the garage so I decided to leave and go bother the dealers some more......lol. When you are the guy that knows more about the product than the clown selling it, it can be fun. I looked at the Ariens, Toro and Husqvarna one last time today. I purchase the ST324P today other wise known as the Kia of snow blowers to some here ( I don't believe this to be true at all, the contents in the machine say otherwise ) Kicked the tire again and did it. The loaded her up and now I will go thru the machine top to bottom because I trust no one and want to know it is correct. I will keep you posted good or bad. Waiting for the white fluffy stuff now. Thanks for all the help and ridiculous analogies they were humorous to an informed person. Cheers.


----------



## Zavie

:icon-wwp:Yeah! Let the pictures begin.


----------



## Zavie

Oh BTW would appreciate knowing how the steering parts are configured. From the IPL it takes more than my imagination to guess how the parts go together.


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

Sparky78 said:


> So we had a slow day at the garage so I decided to leave and go bother the dealers some more......lol. When you are the guy that knows more about the product than the clown selling it, it can be fun. I looked at the Ariens, Toro and Husqvarna one last time today. I purchase the ST324P today other wise known as the Kia of snow blowers to some here ( I don't believe this to be true at all, the contents in the machine say otherwise ) Kicked the tire again and did it. The loaded her up and now I will go thru the machine top to bottom because I trust no one and want to know it is correct. I will keep you posted good or bad. Waiting for the white fluffy stuff now. Thanks for all the help and ridiculous analogies they were humorous to an informed person. Cheers.


Congrats on the new machine!! And I agree with your opinion on the Kia analogy haha but I do love the warranty Husqvarna provides with the 300 series!


----------



## jtclays

Sparky, If you think my analogy is wrong, that's fine. I'm trying to help you.
If you are in the automotive world of repairs and fake advertising, I thought you would understand my analogy. Kia became a player in the U.S. by producing a product with the same features and appeal as Toyota and Honda (specifically Camry and Accord). They set prices below both and doubled the warranty. Check to see how Kia is doing on the warranty issue. If Husq follows suit and denies claims or can't support claims due to lack of dealers and parts, they are doomed. If Husq follows through and the upgraded components hold true, look for Husq to up prices. If they turn out to be great, look for Ariens to upgrade some components. There is a price threshold here for longevity and features that has to meet demand or go away. If you believe your Husq dealer will be there in 9.8 years to replace the auger gear housing, I wish you well.


----------



## jayarr

Sparky78 said:


> So we had a slow day at the garage so I decided to leave and go bother the dealers some more......lol. When you are the guy that knows more about the product than the clown selling it, it can be fun. I looked at the Ariens, Toro and Husqvarna one last time today. I purchase the ST324P today other wise known as the Kia of snow blowers to some here ( I don't believe this to be true at all, the contents in the machine say otherwise ) Kicked the tire again and did it. The loaded her up and now I will go thru the machine top to bottom because I trust no one and want to know it is correct. I will keep you posted good or bad. Waiting for the white fluffy stuff now. Thanks for all the help and ridiculous analogies they were humorous to an informed person. Cheers.


I would be keen on knowing if you find anything that was not right with the factory assembly. I'm not a good mechanic, but can follow directions. i'm located about 45 miles due south of the Mackinac Bridge, so we'll see who gets the first big snow.😀


----------



## Sparky78

jtclays said:


> Sparky, If you think my analogy is wrong, that's fine. I'm trying to help you.
> If you are in the automotive world of repairs and fake advertising, I thought you would understand my analogy. Kia became a player in the U.S. by producing a product with the same features and appeal as Toyota and Honda (specifically Camry and Accord). They set prices below both and doubled the warranty. Check to see how Kia is doing on the warranty issue. If Husq follows suit and denies claims or can't support claims due to lack of dealers and parts, they are doomed. If Husq follows through and the upgraded components hold true, look for Husq to up prices. If they turn out to be great, look for Ariens to upgrade some components. There is a price threshold here for longevity and features that has to meet demand or go away. If you believe your Husq dealer will be there in 9.8 years to replace the auger gear housing, I wish you well.


Jtclays, i think Kia as a comparable company is wrong. Time will tell. I think my dealer will be there for me but who knows for sure. I spoke with their guy that works on the equipment at the dealer and he thought they have come a long ways in a short time. I didn't save any money with this purchase, actually Ariens was cheaper. Time will tell who is correct. I made my bet, I looked the machine over, looks like a quality machine. If I have problems I will tell you. Thanks for the conversation and opinions. On a side note working for the auto company's as a factory tech at a dealer, they have had us run tests on large failures to see about worming out of warranty. A warranty is only as good as the dealer and the guy turning the wrenches. That is true with anything.


----------



## Sparky78

jayarr said:


> I would be keen on knowing if you find anything that was not right with the factory assembly. I'm not a good mechanic, but can follow directions. i'm located about 45 miles due south of the Mackinac Bridge, so we'll see who gets the first big snow.😀


Hi Jayarr, I have been working on auto's for 21 years. I will go over this machine next weekend. I have a little side job replacing a head gasket on a Cat Diesel on a friends truck. That's going to hog up my weekend this week assuming i get parts. I will let you know good or bad and if there were areas to check. I am a couple hours north of the bridge. I think I may win the first snow race....lol


----------



## Sparky78

Zavie said:


> Oh BTW would appreciate knowing how the steering parts are configured. From the IPL it takes more than my imagination to guess how the parts go together.


I will try to get some pictures next weekend when I go over the machine


----------



## Zavie

Sparky78 said:


> I will try to get some pictures next weekend when I go over the machine


Cool, thanks!


----------



## maxmag

Not sure if it is true or not, but one husky dealer told me that Husqvarna stocks parts for at least 20 yrs.[when I bought my husky roto-tiller!]. I know for a fact that I can buy any part I need for my 28 yr old Husqvarna 50 chainsaw. That was a factor when I bought the tiller. They don't get used a lot , so I figure I will have it a lot of years. Congrats on the new blower. I am mid-mi. Lets hope for lots of snow.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sparky -

I could download the manual. and read it but just curious - how do you move this thing in neutral (disengaging) the hydro. Just wondering


----------



## Sparky78

mobiledynamics said:


> Sparky -
> 
> I could download the manual. and read it but just curious - how do you move this thing in neutral (disengaging) the hydro. Just wondering


I will check that out and let you know. Worked a 14 hour day today so I'm a little behind. I actually haven't even taken it out of the back of my truck. It it in my pole barn in the back of my truck. I drive a car everyday to work so the truck sits more than not inside the barn. I will lift it out of there and get you an answer to your question.


----------



## Zavie

Maybe there is no neutral. The traction lever engages the hydro trans just like the friction disk so is there a need for neutral? So would neutral just be the traction lever dis-engaged? On the other hand I looked at the IPL again and there's levers inside the main case to the hydro for clutch and speed so Sparky, we need to know all about this baby! Wish I could be there as you take off the bottom cover. I'm not sure my dealer wants me taking tools to the new machines on the showroom so we're counting on you.


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

Zavie said:


> Maybe there is no neutral. The traction lever engages the hydro trans just like the friction disk so is there a need for neutral? So would neutral just be the traction lever dis-engaged? On the other hand I looked at the IPL again and there's levers inside the main case to the hydro for clutch and speed so Sparky, we need to know all about this baby! Wish I could be there as you take off the bottom cover. I'm not sure my dealer wants me taking tools to the new machines on the showroom so we're counting on you.


That's what I was thinking, neutral would just be the traction levers disengaged. Don't know if it would be any different since I have a tracked machine? Now I'm curious and am going to have to look when I get home


----------



## mobiledynamics

2 more ? for the curious

What is the COO of the unit (body or assembly - does it list)
Peeked at the manual. It does not seem to call out for it. Were they kind enough to put zerks in all the good places


----------



## Sparky78

Zavie said:


> Maybe there is no neutral. The traction lever engages the hydro trans just like the friction disk so is there a need for neutral? So would neutral just be the traction lever dis-engaged? On the other hand I looked at the IPL again and there's levers inside the main case to the hydro for clutch and speed so Sparky, we need to know all about this baby! Wish I could be there as you take off the bottom cover. I'm not sure my dealer wants me taking tools to the new machines on the showroom so we're counting on you.


Hi Zavie, no neutral position on the hydro. Just squeeze both steering levers and it roles very easy. I will take the bottom off the machine and post pictures shortly. Just don't have time today. I will give a detailed review. So post all your questions so I can answer them or get pics of it


----------



## Sparky78

mobiledynamics said:


> 2 more ? for the curious
> 
> What is the COO of the unit (body or assembly - does it list)
> Peeked at the manual. It does not seem to call out for it. Were they kind enough to put zerks in all the good places


Hey Mobile, COO? Maybe I'm just exhausted but not following. It was made in South Carolina if that's what you're after. I was surprised the augers don't have zerks on them. I saw a video of a Ariens with zerks, they removed the sheer pins and hit them with a grease gun then spun them. Not sure if it's a big deal. First thing I noticed it lacking.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Spark -
Awesome feedback regarding maneuverability on the hydro wheels. 
Wonder how much or how little a difference is on a 327T


Did you think the Ariens metal was comparable to the Husky ?
Note, I don't have the slightest clue is there is a awg difference between their various model lineups

Went household shopping today @ Costco. They had a Cub Cadet there.....took a peek and the metal on it was nowhere near as thick as a Honda IMO. I just briefly looked at it and did not take a deep dive, as alot of the elements ( not engine or tranny) but the shell seemed fairly similar to whoever is producing these . It even had the same style drift cutters on the bucket, etc. The metal on this was thin....without doing a deep dive, not sure if this was a standard model or a CubCadet Costco model


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

mobiledynamics said:


> Spark -
> Awesome feedback regarding maneuverability on the hydro wheels.
> Wonder how much or how little a difference is on a 327T
> 
> 
> Did you think the Ariens metal was comparable to the Husky ?
> Note, I don't have the slightest clue is there is a awg difference between their various model lineups
> 
> Went household shopping today @ Costco. They had a Cub Cadet there.....took a peek and the metal on it was nowhere near as thick as a Honda IMO. I just briefly looked at it and did not take a deep dive, as alot of the elements ( not engine or tranny) but the shell seemed fairly similar to whoever is producing these . It even had the same style drift cutters on the bucket, etc. The metal on this was thin....without doing a deep dive, not sure if this was a standard model or a CubCadet Costco model


In regards to manuverability, the 330T I have has a pin you can release in the back and it puts the transmission in neutral. With the pin pulled I have drug the machine about 15' backwards and it moved pretty easily on my garage floor. I will definitely be building a cart to put the machine on for the off season to make moving the 350LB Husky that much easier.

My dad's old 1989 honda HS828 track snowblower has the same type of pin in the back


----------



## mobiledynamics

15 Feet Easily.......Hmmm. Is it due to the lesser contact patch due to the triangle track ?
I ask, cause it was a bear moving my former HS928 even the hydro disengaged. Dolly is the preferred tool if the engine was not on.

Spark, thx for confirming the Hydro. I suspected just as much re: release.
I would think this is a important detail that would be outlined the Husky manual. Maybe the paper manual that comes with it is more thorough. The online pdf that I downloaded is pretty sparse


----------



## Sparky78

mobiledynamics said:


> Spark -
> Awesome feedback regarding maneuverability on the hydro wheels.
> Wonder how much or how little a difference is on a 327T
> 
> 
> Did you think the Ariens metal was comparable to the Husky ?
> Note, I don't have the slightest clue is there is a awg difference between their various model lineups
> 
> Went household shopping today @ Costco. They had a Cub Cadet there.....took a peek and the metal on it was nowhere near as thick as a Honda IMO. I just briefly looked at it and did not take a deep dive, as alot of the elements ( not engine or tranny) but the shell seemed fairly similar to whoever is producing these . It even had the same style drift cutters on the bucket, etc. The metal on this was thin....without doing a deep dive, not sure if this was a standard model or a CubCadet Costco model


Mobile,

So I looked at the ST327P also when I picked mine up. Same exact thing, as far as the triggers pulled allow it to be easily moved. Should have no issue with moving it. I plan to use the triggers to stop the machine when clearning around the mailbox and trailers I have around the barn. Drive it into the pile, pull both levers then pull the machine backward, release the levers and have it take off. Maybe a flawed plan, but thats my thoughts.


----------



## jayarr

Brought my ST324P home today in the back of my minivan. Popped open the hatchback and put the handles in place so the triggers could be squeezed easily, then rolled it off on a couple of thick wood planks. Assembly instructions were okay, but could be better. Mostly together and will finish tomorrow.
The machine rolls easy, but must sqeeze both triggers or the wheels lock. Took pics but can't figure out how to post them.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Spark -

No Zerks. Grrr...and if one was to just do the breakdown to even tap some in, you going to have to break the whole beast down from the bucket to the tractor...

Honda doesn't add zerks. But it's really quick to take the augers out. Typing off memory, but remove the center support, then the sides, then a bolt or 2 off the impeller shaft and gearcase and viola. It's a shame they don't have any Zerks as well, but at least taking it off does not involving breaking down the bucket


----------



## jimpc

Just ordered an ST324P from Lowe's today with an extra drive belt, impeller belt, and shear pins for $1194.01 myself. Couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## Zavie

Congrats jimpc on your new purchase and welcome to the forum. Wow, the forum is filled with new snowblower buyers lately. Of course we will want pics of the shiny new toy when you get the chance.


----------



## jimpc

Expected arrival is the 15th. I'll do you one better and take a video when it finally snows. It;s one of the few brands you can't find candid usage videos of.


----------



## Sparky78

jimpc said:


> Just ordered an ST324P from Lowe's today with an extra drive belt, impeller belt, and shear pins for $1194.01 myself. Couldn't pass up the deal.


Congratulations Jimpc!

I have been so busy I haven't had a chance to do anything with my ST324P as far as pictures or a write up. I have a question and I'm sure others wanting one of these machines will also? Lowes lists this machine online as $1,399.99. With that said I know if you use a Lowes credit card you get 5 percent off. That gets me to $1,329.99. Then if you were in the armed services you get another 5 percent off. So now I am at $1,263.49. Then add tax, here in Michigan that's 6 percent so now I'm at $1,286.30. Husqvarna has a $50 dollar mail in rebate so that gets me to $1,236.30. So the question is how did you get one with an extra drive belt, extra impeller belt and extra shear pins for $1,194.01? That's a great price and better than I did on mine. I look forward to your answer, I may try to beat up my dealer for belts or something. I paid $1,399 plus tax so $1,483.98 minus the rebate I am at $1,433.98 without the extras you listed. Thanks!


----------



## Sparky78

Zavie said:


> Congrats jimpc on your new purchase and welcome to the forum. Wow, the forum is filled with new snowblower buyers lately. Of course we will want pics of the shiny new toy when you get the chance.


Zavie with all these new blowers its like snow insurance. I bet we get 1" all year now that I own one. You're welcome for the light winter...:icon-hgtg:


----------



## jayarr

jimpc said:


> Just ordered an ST324P from Lowe's today with an extra drive belt, impeller belt, and shear pins for $1194.01 myself. Couldn't pass up the deal.


 Wow, such a deal. I thought I did well getting Family Farm & Home to honor a 10% Home Depot coupon.


----------



## jimpc

Sparky78 said:


> Congratulations Jimpc!
> 
> I have been so busy I haven't had a chance to do anything with my ST324P as far as pictures or a write up. I have a question and I'm sure others wanting one of these machines will also? Lowes lists this machine online as $1,399.99. With that said I know if you use a Lowes credit card you get 5 percent off. That gets me to $1,329.99. Then if you were in the armed services you get another 5 percent off. So now I am at $1,263.49. Then add tax, here in Michigan that's 6 percent so now I'm at $1,286.30. Husqvarna has a $50 dollar mail in rebate so that gets me to $1,236.30. So the question is how did you get one with an extra drive belt, extra impeller belt and extra shear pins for $1,194.01? That's a great price and better than I did on mine. I look forward to your answer, I may try to beat up my dealer for belts or something. I paid $1,399 plus tax so $1,483.98 minus the rebate I am at $1,433.98 without the extras you listed. Thanks!


Ok so there's a site that knows their algorithm for their coupons, Free Lowe's Discount Promo Codes , so there's 10% off right there. That brings it down to $1304 pre-tax, $1349.67 after. I'm doing pick up in store and there's a store in an "economic rehabilitation zone" 20 minutes away from me so that cuts the sales tax to 3.5%. There's a site selling Lowe's gift cards for 6.9% off plus an extra 5% off with a coupon. So I got 9 $150 gift cards for $1256.85 - 5% = $1194.01.


----------



## Sparky78

jimpc said:


> Ok so there's a site that knows their algorithm for their coupons, Free Lowe's Discount Promo Codes , so there's 10% off right there. That brings it down to $1304 pre-tax, $1349.67 after. I'm doing pick up in store and there's a store in an "economic rehabilitation zone" 20 minutes away from me so that cuts the sales tax to 3.5%. There's a site selling Lowe's gift cards for 6.9% off plus an extra 5% off with a coupon. So I got 9 $150 gift cards for $1256.85 - 5% = $1194.01.


Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sparky -

How's the teardown


----------



## Sparky78

mobiledynamics said:


> Sparky -
> 
> How's the teardown


Hi Mobile,

Sorry to keep you hanging. Been a rough one around here. My father in law passed away so anything that was planned has been dropped. I am realistically a few weeks away from getting that done. I have a bunch a family issues I need to attend to as well as comforting my wife and children. I will catch up with everyone when things calm down with my personal life. I wont be around too much for a while but i'm sure you all understand. Take care.

Cheers, 

Spark


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sorry to hear. My thoughts are with you.

As crazy as this sounds, you may have swerved me in the direction of the 324 myself.
This was the direction I was in back in early Sept.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...29-talk-me-into-choosing-red-over-orange.html


----------



## Ducky

There is a very good write up on movingsnow.com. They just posted a review on a ST327P. My issue is the dealers can't get them because of the flooding. Too bad i would like to see one, but it may be a Toro now.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thanks for the link. I think that sealed the deal for me .


----------



## chuckcintron

Just joined this forum after I found this thread, searching on the ST324P blower. I went through the same analysis and same FUD (fear, uncertainty, doubt) of not going with Ariens. In the end, I trust Husqvarna and felt that their product had a stronger feature set. $1199 plus $80 shipping, minus $50 rebate. Ordered from cpohusq. Supposed to show up at my house tomorrow. 

Seller has a horrible online reputation but so far my ordering experience was fine and I used PayPal which provides some muscle on a bad transaction, if needed. I'll report back as to exactly what arrives tomorrow.


----------



## jimpc

You guys are gonna love this blower. It's a beast. Picked mine up on Monday. We have the same hydrostatic drive Honda uses. We have rods instead of cables for auger and drive control. We have an LCT engine with a muffler that makes it quieter than the same in an Ariens, I listened to them both on. The power steering is magnificent. We get a couple of freebies in the attached cleaner stick, toolbox for the shear pins, drift cutters, and shoot deflector. My only gripe is missing out on a one stick chute control.


----------



## bwdbrn1

chuckcintron said:


> Just joined this forum after I found this thread, searching on the ST324P blower. I went through the same analysis and same FUD (fear, uncertainty, doubt) of not going with Ariens. In the end, I trust Husqvarna and felt that their product had a stronger feature set. $1199 plus $80 shipping, minus $50 rebate. Ordered from cpohusq. Supposed to show up at my house tomorrow.
> 
> Seller has a horrible online reputation but so far my ordering experience was fine and I used PayPal which provides some muscle on a bad transaction, if needed. I'll report back as to exactly what arrives tomorrow.


Welcome to SBF. Let us know how your purchase experience goes. Maybe start a new thread about it. Such information could be helpful to others.


----------



## Sparky78

*I can't win!*

Sorry for my absence all. As stated earlier my father in law passed away. My family and I left town to handle this. It's been tough, but we got home mid week and our week got worse. Our house was broken into. We had tools, tv's, etc stolen. Guess what else is gone? My new ST324P! I can't win. So my review will be very delayed due to the lack of the machine. I haven't been to the dealer yet, just locking the house and dealing with police. I'll keep you posted but it's not been my month.


----------



## Ducky

Sparky78 said:


> Sorry for my absence all. As stated earlier my father in law passed away. My family and I left town to handle this. It's been tough, but we got home mid week and our week got worse. Our house was broken into. We had tools, tv's, etc stolen. Guess what else is gone? My new ST324P! I can't win. So my review will be very delayed due to the lack of the machine. I haven't been to the dealer yet, just locking the house and dealing with police. I'll keep you posted but it's not been my month.


Sorry to hear bud, it will get better. Keep you head up.


----------



## jayarr

Condolences on your losses. Since buying my st324p I've started locking my storage shop...just in case. We'd all like to think we're safe, but criminal minds are everywhere.


----------



## Sparky78

*Update*

Whats up everyone. I wanted to provide an update as to my situation. I stopped at the dealer I purchase my machine from less than a month ago and they are not sure if they are going to get another shipment from Husqvarna. These machines are made in South Carolina. If you watch the news at all the place is really flooded bad. I live way up in the upper peninsula of Michigan, snow blowers here are selling. I stopped at two dealers yesterday and neither was sure they could get a ST324P and if they could it would be awhile. With that said I am not willing to just hope and wait then get an early storm and be screwed. I definitely like to be ready. The dealer I got my machine from is also a Toro dealer. He has 1 Power Max Heavy Duty 826OXE remaining. I actually looked at this blower before getting my Husqvarna. I liked it, however just liked the hydro better and that really was the deciding factor. Not worried about the Toro lasting and not worried about the plastic. The use of plastic makes sense to me. Not saying I like it better, however it may be the machine I can get at this point. I'm not a fan of online purchasing, i like to build a relationship with the dealer should problems arise. With that said they pulled the Power Max HD off the sales floor for me and are holding it. They are going to contact Husqvarna and verify yes they can get a blower in a reasonable time frame or not, If not I'm taking the Toro home. I'm sure if I go that way it will be fine, however not my first choice. I'll keep you posted on if its red or orange that comes home.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I'm really sorry to hear Sparky.

Your musings gave me a push to give Husq. a 2nd look.
I too was in the market for a 24" Powerhouse - I needed something to deal with EOD.
I hemmed at hawed at the Honda versus Ariens. Love the Hemi on the Ariens but that was about it. The Honda had it all except for the engine. Hydro, triggered power steering, joystick chute, Build Quality

$ for $, it boiled down to value versus usage profile. 
I would primarily use my 621 as I like that a lot more. It's like driving a go-kart ;-)

The 2 Stager was probably only going to be for EOD...

With your recent post, I gave Husky a 2nd look....and actually decided on buy the Husky to boot !

I think I got a pretty good deal....the money I saved I putting toward uhmw for the chute and some PPF for the exterior of the bucket.


----------



## Sparky78

*Happy happy*



mobiledynamics said:


> I'm really sorry to hear Sparky.
> 
> Your musings gave me a push to give Husq. a 2nd look.
> I too was in the market for a 24" Powerhouse - I needed something to deal with EOD.
> I hemmed at hawed at the Honda versus Ariens. Love the Hemi on the Ariens but that was about it. The Honda had it all except for the engine. Hydro, triggered power steering, joystick chute, Build Quality
> 
> $ for $, it boiled down to value versus usage profile.
> I would primarily use my 621 as I like that a lot more. It's like driving a go-kart ;-)
> 
> The 2 Stager was probably only going to be for EOD...
> 
> With your recent post, I gave Husky a 2nd look....and actually decided on buy the Husky to boot !
> 
> I think I got a pretty good deal....the money I saved I putting toward uhmw for the chute and some PPF for the exterior of the bucket.


Hi Mobile,

Glad I could help with your decision! The Husqvarna is a very nice unit. Got a call from my dealer today! They will have another ST324P in 2-3 weeks. Sold!! I like this machine so much I am buying it twice in one season. You don't know how happy I am. Do you have yours yet? I would be very curious how you the install of the uhmw goes. I may copy you. Also what is ppf?


----------



## Zavie

Sparky78 said:


> Hi Mobile,
> 
> Glad I could help with your decision! The Husqvarna is a very nice unit. Got a call from my dealer today! They will have another ST324P in 2-3 weeks. Sold!! I like this machine so much I am buying it twice in one season. You don't know how happy I am. Do you have yours yet? I would be very curious how you the install of the uhmw goes. I may copy you. Also what is ppf?


As our chutes are the same I'm will stand by and see how the uhmw goes also. 
Glad you've got another machine on the way Sparky78! Make sure to chain the new one to something solid.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mobiledynamics

PPF - Paint Protection Film - aka, Clearbra. On most of my cars I've owned, depending on the body style, I've always had it professionally installed below the rocker line. Some cars I can't do just due the design....

I don't like it on the hoods and stuff, but it def is a rock/paint saver.


In the SB application, I just want to wrap the 2 sides of the bucket and extend that to the front lip and back. It looks to be a challenge doing a full wrap on the sides to to the profile - it's not flat, but has some body-indents to it.

The reason I want the PPF : There is a wrought iron gate that I plan to go through at times, and it's a tight squeeze...


----------



## mobiledynamics

I hope you boys are on the mark on your feedback on these units...
I bought this item blind. No local dealer remotely has a 300 to see.

I'm familiar with Big Red as I have had a 928 previously and current have two 621's.

Whaddy say. Engineering Oversight - Lack of Zerks ?


----------



## chuckcintron

Well, after UPS Freight failed to call me to schedule delivery and I finally got them to deliver the snowblower from sitting on a dock at my local terminal -- it arrived today. Shipping container total weight is 315 pounds.

I had the driver back up to my p/u truck and we just slid it over. Backed up to my garage, and slide it down my aluminum ramps. So it can be a one-person job if you are very careful.

Will unpack and set up as soon as I have time.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I've yet to pick mine up. Probably this weekend....

For those mechaically savvy....or maybe I need to just spend some time on a parts breakdown diagram. how is the Auger connected to the Bucket. 

Wishful thinking, I doubt, but does one need to break it down from the tractor.
If it's faster than that (time is something I don't have), I might be inclined to add some zerks before it even sees snow

FWIW, the 1st thing I did on my 928 was breaking down the Augers and added MG AS on the impeller and auger stubs, due to lack of Zerks....


----------



## mobiledynamics

OT, but hopefully I won't have buyers Remourse by straying from Big Red

Paging [email protected] Red. If you actually read other threads outside of the Red Subforum.
As a red owner, Rob is actually a TREMENDOUS asset/resource and all around a good guy !

Over the years, he's helped me answer some oddball questions on my Honda SB and to boot, he even helped me with the ~history~ of a Honda Generator I had purchased--- it was one of those unique purchases I made, I asked Rob for some insight and as always, he came through !


----------



## jimpc

mobiledynamics said:


> OT, but hopefully I won't have buyers Remourse by straying from Big Red
> 
> Paging [email protected] Red. If you actually read other threads outside of the Red Subforum.
> As a red owner, Rob is actually a TREMENDOUS asset/resource and all around a good guy !
> 
> Over the years, he's helped me answer some oddball questions on my Honda SB and to boot, he even helped me with the ~history~ of a Honda Generator I had purchased--- it was one of those unique purchases I made, I asked Rob for some insight and as always, he came through !


I think you'll like it. Mine is beautiful. My only, minor, complaint is no 1 handle shoot control. Other than that the thing is a site to behold.


----------



## Ducky

I will be picking mine up on the 24th of this month. I guess there is starting to be a little group of us that own these 300 series Husqvarna rigs. Please keep this thread going. I'll be curious how these machines do for everyone. I sure hope we are all thrilled at the end of the season. I'll post pics when I get her home. Excited and nervous all at the same time. Excited because I really like the features of this machine. Nervous the thing hold together and doesn't make me want a Toro.........:icon_blue_very_sad: Time will tell, till then I'm sticking with excited....lol


----------



## jimpc

Ducky said:


> I will be picking mine up on the 24th of this month. I guess there is starting to be a little group of us that own these 300 series Husqvarna rigs. Please keep this thread going. I'll be curious how these machines do for everyone. I sure hope we are all thrilled at the end of the season. I'll post pics when I get her home. Excited and nervous all at the same time. Excited because I really like the features of this machine. Nervous the thing hold together and doesn't make me want a Toro.........:icon_blue_very_sad: Time will tell, till then I'm sticking with excited....lol


I picked up an extra impeller and drive belt each and shear pins from Lowe's just in case. If something does go wrong I don't want to find out mid season when everything is out of stock. The unit comes with shear pins already but they're cheap enough.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I picked mine up and did a 1/3 assembly.

Some thoughts. Poly skids reek of cheap....That will on on another to do mod list unless a easy aftermarket solution exisits already

FWIW, it came complete with the rubber chute extension (I suspect your dealer forgot to put it on). Even came with nylocs with ~orange~ colored nylon. A touch of Husq. branding....I suppose.

I only assembled it enough to move the thing as I do plan to line the chute, etc.
One of the handlebars came loose during transport *in sealed box*. The bolt was still in the handle, the turn nut was in the car, and the washer is MIA.

I added a 2 extra zip ties on each side to keep the power steering cable nice and neat along the handlebar frame.


I'll have to take another eyeball on the wireloom-heated wire setup. It looked okay, not OCD great....but I was in a rush....to wrap up


----------



## Zavie

I never mounted the skids that came with my 924HVX. I made my own and they worked perfectly last winter.


----------



## chuckcintron

Alright, I assembled the ST324P and started it up. Some initial impressions:

- Seems generally well built. Gauge of steel on the bucket, etc. is very thick.
- Assembly was easy. I used anti-seize on everything.
- Came correctly filled with oil, started on first try.
- All controls operate very smoothly.
- Continuously variable forward or reverse speed is very nice.
- Steering triggers on each handle work great.
- Hand warmers, little storage compartment for extra shear bolts and LED headlight - nice touch.
- Came with a multi-tool, 6 extra shear bolts, poly skids (see last photo).

Some things I didn't like:

- Plastic handles seem cheap. There are control rods that insert into each plastic handle, and there is definitely going to be a wear-out point as that soft plastic starts to become oval instead of round, where the rods are inserted. I would have liked to have seen metal handles with nylon inserts for receiving the control rods.

- The control rod on the left side (drive engagement) terminates to a large spring down at the control lever. This spring was flipped upside-down and caused a loss of elasticity in the overall control linkage -- so when I first squeezed the handle it required a LOT of force. I flipped the spring around the right way and moved the spring to the lowest gradient hole at the bottom of the control rod -- this made a huge difference. Unfortunately I "pre-ovaled" the hole in the plastic handle a bit before I realized what was going on :sad:.

- I'm not used to a hydro transmission. It works great, but there is no such thing as a soft-start when engaging the drive handle. If you have the speed lever set at a high position, the machine will lurch forward when you engage. I'm used to the two-disk transmission where you can feather the drive as you engage. I don't think this is a fault of the blower, just that I have to remember to start off (and park!) using a slow forward speed. 

- My unit came with just a little orange paint rubbed off the edge of the bucket. About 1/2" on that leading edge. I called the 800 number on the piece of paper that came with the blower that said "Any missing parts? Call us..." -- well that number is disconnected :icon-doh:. So I had to search for Husqvarna's tech support number via Google (since they hide it at their website). Finally got through to someone and after she checked into it for 10 minutes agreed to send me touch-up paint. A gigantic can of custom-mixed Husqvarna orange paint arrived a couple of days later, enough to repaint the entire bucket.

I won't know if I really love this blower or it's just "meh"...until we get some decent snowfall, of course. Right now I'm happy with it.

Some pictures:


----------



## BullFrog

chuckcintron said:


> Alright, I assembled the ST324P and started it up. Some initial impressions:
> 
> - Seems generally well built. Gauge of steel on the bucket, etc. is very thick.
> - Assembly was easy. I used anti-seize on everything.
> - Came correctly filled with oil, started on first try.
> - All controls operate very smoothly.
> - Continuously variable forward or reverse speed is very nice.
> - Steering triggers on each handle work great.
> - Hand warmers, little storage compartment for extra shear bolts and LED headlight - nice touch.
> - Came with a multi-tool, 6 extra shear bolts, poly skids (see last photo).
> 
> Some things I didn't like:
> 
> - Plastic handles seem cheap. There are control rods that insert into each plastic handle, and there is definitely going to be a wear-out point as that soft plastic starts to become oval instead of round, where the rods are inserted. I would have liked to have seen metal handles with nylon inserts for receiving the control rods.
> 
> - The control rod on the left side (drive engagement) terminates to a large spring down at the control lever. This spring was flipped upside-down and caused a loss of elasticity in the overall control linkage -- so when I first squeezed the handle it required a LOT of force. I flipped the spring around the right way and moved the spring to the lowest gradient hole at the bottom of the control rod -- this made a huge difference. Unfortunately I "pre-ovaled" the hole in the plastic handle a bit before I realized what was going on :sad:.
> 
> - I'm not used to a hydro transmission. It works great, but there is no such thing as a soft-start when engaging the drive handle. If you have the speed lever set at a high position, the machine will lurch forward when you engage. I'm used to the two-disk transmission where you can feather the drive as you engage. I don't think this is a fault of the blower, just that I have to remember to start off (and park!) using a slow forward speed.
> 
> - My unit came with just a little orange paint rubbed off the edge of the bucket. About 1/2" on that leading edge. I called the 800 number on the piece of paper that came with the blower that said "Any missing parts? Call us..." -- well that number is disconnected :icon-doh:. So I had to search for Husqvarna's tech support number via Google (since they hide it at their website). Finally got through to someone and after she checked into it for 10 minutes agreed to send me touch-up paint. A gigantic can of custom-mixed Husqvarna orange paint arrived a couple of days later, enough to repaint the entire bucket.
> 
> I won't know if I really love this blower or it's just "meh"...until we get some decent snowfall, of course. Right now I'm happy with it.


Nice choice and thanks for your thoughts. That would have been my pick as well if I lived in an area with higher snowfall.


----------



## dbert

mobiledynamics said:


> Some thoughts. Poly skids reek of cheap....That will on on another to do mod list unless a easy aftermarket solution exisits already


I was all "dude, yeah they're plastic but poly skids are nice" then I saw chuckcintron photos of them and...uh...yeah, those don't look so hot.



mobiledynamics said:


> Even came with nylocs with ~orange~ colored nylon. A touch of Husq. branding....I suppose.


Ooooh, I want custom color nylocs.:wavetowel2: Im serious.


----------



## Zavie

:goodjob:Look at those sweet pics! I'm loving that cast iron impeller. Thanks for the beauty shots. That really has a wow factor. The plastic traction and auger levers have plenty of surface area on them and I think they will wear and last fine. One thing I looked into was the cost of replacement parts before I bought my machine. Most wear parts are very cost effective. The levers for example online less than $10.00. Now that you have a machine without $40-$60 traction and auger *cables* that need adjusting, in the long run will save $$$. Those steel rods will never break!


----------



## chuckcintron

When you look at similar Ariens blowers, the handles are steel. In general the user interface on the ST324P blower (i.e. the stuff up top that you manipulate/touch when you operate the blower) seems "cheaper" than Ariens.

I know they had to cut back on some things to cover the build cost with the hydro transmission (which by the way looks to be very robust and impressive) -- but for a couple more dollars to use steel handles with nylon inserts for the control rods to snap into -- would have been much nicer.

This is like putting in granite counter tops and a $1000 farm style sink in your kitchen -- and then going with the Home Depot $20 faucet. Silly.

When you see these handles in person you will see what I mean. The control rods are a bit sloppy when inserted into the holes and the holes will likely deform over time. Hopefully that doesn't mean the control rod end will pop out of the handle when I'm out there at 4am clearing my 3,000 sq/ft driveway. I might be worrying about this for no reason; only time will tell.

I'm not trying to hate on the blower and obviously I decided to purchase it -- and these are likely nits that I'm picking on -- but what could have been a home run right now seems to be a triple. 

Hopefully when we have 24" of snow on the ground here I am so impressed with performance I forget about the cheap plastic handles I am grasping ;-)


----------



## mobiledynamics

I made a liner for the chute. Not sure if I'm going to install it.
On the fence










Thread topic here
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/66314-chute-lining-funtionality-advice.html


----------



## mobiledynamics

The MSRP on the Ariens and the 324 are fairly similar.

There are tradeoffs to bring it to a certain pricepoint...
I really wanted a 24" bucket powerhouse. Closest thing was the SHO but I prefer the Hydro. If Honda had offered a HSS*9*24, I would have jumped on that, without raising a brow on their MSRP.

The 2 stager for me is mainly EOD. Everything else, I'll be using my other machine. 

Hydro tranny, decent bucket height, power steering, solid rod controls. I think for the $ per value, the Husq. seems like it's got alot going for it. We'll see how it plays out in snow, which will be the real testament.








chuckcintron said:


> When you look at similar Ariens blowers, the handles are steel. In general the user interface on the ST324P blower (i.e. the stuff up top that you manipulate/touch when you operate the blower) seems "cheaper" than Ariens.
> 
> I know they had to cut back on some things to cover the build cost with the hydro transmission (which by the way looks to be very robust and impressive) -- but for a couple more dollars to use steel handles with nylon inserts for the control rods to snap into -- would have been much nicer.
> 
> This is like putting in granite counter tops and a $1000 farm style sink in your kitchen -- and then going with the Home Depot $20 faucet. Silly.
> 
> When you see these handles in person you will see what I mean. The control rods are a bit sloppy when inserted into the holes and the holes will likely deform over time. Hopefully that doesn't mean the control rod end will pop out of the handle when I'm out there at 4am clearing my 3,000 sq/ft driveway. I might be worrying about this for no reason; only time will tell.
> 
> I'm not trying to hate on the blower and obviously I decided to purchase it -- and these are likely nits that I'm picking on -- but what could have been a home run right now seems to be a triple.
> 
> Hopefully when we have 24" of snow on the ground here I am so impressed with performance I forget about the cheap plastic handles I am grasping ;-)


----------



## mobiledynamics

I don't know 100% if the transmission used in our 300 series is the SAME EXACT transmission used in the Honda's but there has been a issue identified in their transmissions that has halted their production timeline of their machines....

To quote our Resident Interwebs Honda guru

" First, I can tell you a small batch of HSS724 and HSS928 2-stage snow blowers were determined to have a problem maintaining maximum speed in TRANSPORT mode. Honda's Quality Assurance team discovered a machining defect in the transmission (a check-valve seat). They were able to quickly isolate and update the affected units, so any new HSS724 or HSS928 arriving at a dealership now will have the countermeasure applied. 

Next, updating already-assembled units has caused some delays in the delivery schedule, but the plant in North Carolina is running additional shifts to help catch up. As more details become available, we will update our dealers, so they will have the latest information on delivery times.

For a more technical explanation, there is a spring-loaded, ball-style check valve, and the socket where it seals may have an imperfect surface. If the operator were to start the machine and put the speed control lever all the way forward (Transport mode) the unit would run at correct top speed but after about 60 meters of operation, the check valve may fail to seal, and the ground speed would decrease. The check valve socket on updated transmissions is more precisely fitted and polished and this ensures a correct and complete seal.

Finally, Honda remains committed to building high quality products that exceed our customer's expectations. It's also comforting to know Honda stands behind these new models with a full 3 year warranty (commercial or residential use)."


----------



## mobiledynamics

Relative to chuckcintron recent post...
I adjusted the factory tension locations on mine as well.
Lowest hole for the Hydro.
2nd to lowest hole for the Auger. Will need to get some snow to see if that's too little tension.

Transmissions Engagement Checked out. 
Auger Spins 


I added some fuel to the engine and started her up.

I'll have to dig some more as when I checked the dipstick, it appeared on the low oil marker indent on the dipstick. Added about 3-4 oz of oil...Still need to dig some more, as I believe the Correct way to to read the oil is with the *cap* rested ontop of the fill hole, not threaded in. I recall reading that reading on threaded in was inaccurate, and it was the latter.

I must have overfilled....and or factory oil . Smoke dissipated after 30 secs.


----------



## Ducky

*Picked up my ST324P - first impressions*

I picked my machine up on Saturday. My dad also picked up an ST224P. Now that I have seen the 324 I'm ready to give my first impressions.

Finish/Paint

The paint or powder coat looks good. Not perfect but very good or as good as any other machine. My dad has a blemish on the blower housing. Not sure if this small mark came from shipping or not? Either way not a show stopper just noting everything this far.

Engine 

I have read a lot of good things about LCT engines on the web. The motors on both blowers appear to run well. They are smooth and start easy enough. However a few things that I must note. The dipstick on both machines consists of a plastic cap and metal rod. They are screwed together. The screw that holds the dipstick to the cap is loose, very loose. We snugged them up but I found this to be total BS due to the possibility of the screw rattling out and landing in the motor. Also there is a port on the side of thee engine down low that you can check to see if oil was on the treads. This is almost impossible to remove without tools. Why not just use a standard dipstick here? Also I noted the gas tanks are metal and my gut tells me the older Briggs with plastic tanks may be a better set up. 

Controls

The controls on the two machines are very different. The 224 has adjustable height handle bars and this is very nice for a taller guy like me. The 300 series has no adjustment in hight. I can operate it ok but wished it was slightly taller. The 224 uses lots of plastic on the controls and cables. Time will tell if this is fine or just cheap and a problem. the 324 has a plastic cover over metal controls.The controls are not ass fast or as smooth as the 224. Again I think they will be fine just noting the difference. Also on the 224 the machine was delivered without a Husqvarna emblem between the head lights. The stickers on the dash of the 324 are installed with air bubbles or wrinkles. I find that this is BS. This is their high end machine. I shouldn't have to repair these items on either of these machines. I hope oversights and poor work are only on the fit and finish department. If they have these type of assembly oversights make me worry about the rest of the machine.

Gearbox

It looks less impressive than what Ariens offers. However its probably fine. It has a better warranty. Th cast iron impeller looks nice. The only surprise was the gear box wiggles a little when running. Not sure if this is normal but it appears ok.

Hydrostatic Trans

Zero complaints. Works as advertised. Like how it works steers etc. If it holds up then I'm a happy guy.

Skid Shoes

Junk, garbage. How can they sell a $1,400 dollar machine with 10 cent shoes. Ordered armor skids. These will be used for skeet targets.

Documentation

I received the same owners manual my dad did. So it covers nothing about my machine. Kind of BS but I will call the dealer and figure this out.

Overall I like how they operates and if they hold up they will be great machines Should i have to fix constant issues I will sell them. Not the first time I lost money on something. Probably not the last. Waiting for my new shoes and plan to give the machine a full once over. I sure hope I didn't make a mistake getting this brand. Time will tell......fingers crossed


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

In reference to your comments and observations

I am planning to give LCT a call tomorrow to confirm that the lower port is OKAY as a reference point for oil fill capacity. I don't expect them to say No, but rather hear it from the horses mouth. I think it's going to need a vice grips and possibly might destroy that lower port plug in order to remove it. OE Dipstick is very hard to read IMO. Mine was loose as well, but this issue is more a LCT issue as well. I've considered torching the dipstick so it's easier against light ~fresh~ oil. I've read 2 conflicting descriptions on how to read the oil level - threaded and or just the cap resting on the high fill tube (unthreaded). If LCT tells me the low port is OK to use, I'm taking one of my magnetic drain plugs I have on my GX engines and using that moving forward.

Stickers were flawless on mine, but their choice of color and clarity leaves something to be desired....I'll post a update, but I'm planning to put a colored sticker on both auger and drive so it's Easy Peasy for anyone in the household to know.

Documentation....it's funny as I thought it was crap for anyone technical, when you compare a users manual from Ariens or Honda, which is much more thorough.

Skids. I'm still debating. I put the Polys on just because it's more gentle....
I don't know what direction to go in yet.
Aside from Armour Skids having a slightly Longer contact patch, what benefits will it really give me over poly ?

I'm considering slicing up some of the UHMW I have leftover and maybe epoxing that to the bottom of the OE metal skids - aka, UHMW skid caps.


----------



## Ducky

Hi Mobile,

Yeah I would be curious what LCT tells you. Mine read low however when i checked that port it as full. I used a putty knife and put the blade between thee two **** on that plug and just unthreaded it. Put it back in the same way. 

I am going to grab my heat gun and spend a little time trying to fix the sticker. I also think my switch for the heated grips is backwards. At least the 327 in the review on moving snow had it the other way around. Mine I push to the middle on the blower to tun the grips on and outside to shut them off. Also my dads machine didn't have an emblem. I know I am picky but I dont see Ariens built like that. Maybe they are and I just haven't seen it. I would have got one it it wasn't for their auto turn. 

Overall it looks heavy duty, runs very well, the hydro is great, just a few kinks to work out I hope. If it becomes a problem it will just move down the road and I will park a red blower in its spot. Dont think this will happen or want it to happen. Like the hydro a lot.


----------



## Zavie

Thanks for the info guys, this is great!


----------



## Ducky

*Pictures*

So here's a few pictures guys. The ST224P is my dads and the ST324P is mine. Let me know what you think.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Per LCT 

The dipstick mount is supposed to be loose on the cap
Proper level when reading on the dipstick, is to just have the cap RESTED on the fill port - *unthreaded.*

Regarding the lower port, I was advised if the plug was there, there is a possibility they want you to FILL HIGHER than that, hence the plugged port / high fill tube/dipstick being on there.

On another note, I called Ariens who uses the same engine. Tech who I spoke pulled someone more senior and poked his brain regarding the whole dipstick/low port inquiry. The senior guru advised to leave the low plugged port alone, the dipstick was there for a reason - aka, the ref. for full was higher than the low port on the block.


----------



## chuckcintron

Nice pics. It looks like the control levers on the 224P are made out of stamped steel, compared to the 324P having threaded rod (?)

I wonder why they use an internal mount (bearing or pillow block, whatever you call it) for the shaft ends of the auger on the 324P compared to the external mount on the 224P? Is one version inherently better than another? I noticed on my 324P those mounts looked a little cheesy.

I like the headlights on the 224P. It looks like an AutoBot


----------



## BullFrog

mobiledynamics said:


> Per LCT
> 
> The dipstick mount is supposed to be loose on the cap
> Proper level when reading on the dipstick, is to just have the cap RESTED on the fill port - *unthreaded.*


You must be referring to the 254cc engine? Because in the engine manual for the 208 it says to screw the dipstick in *until seated* to take a measurement. I'm bringing this up to clarify that for those reading this that there's apparently a difference between the two engines on how to measure the oil level.


----------



## Ducky

chuckcintron said:


> Nice pics. It looks like the control levers on the 224P are made out of stamped steel, compared to the 324P having threaded rod (?)
> 
> I wonder why they use an internal mount (bearing or pillow block, whatever you call it) for the shaft ends of the auger on the 324P compared to the external mount on the 224P? Is one version inherently better than another? I noticed on my 324P those mounts looked a little cheesy.
> 
> I like the headlights on the 224P. It looks like an AutoBot


Chuckcintron,

The levers on the 224 are a stamped metal. Its not light weight stuff and i see no worries about it not lasting. The 324 does have round bar levers these feel heavier than the levers on the 224. However the notches that hold the levers in place are metal on the 324 and plastic on the 224. But to be fair i don't see either not lasting. The controls move easier on the 224 not that the 324 is bad.

I believe you are talking about the bearings on the outside of the auger housing's. The bearings on the 224 are a 2 bolt design. They are lighter duty than the 3 bolt ball bearing rollers found on the 324. Also notice how much larger the diameter of the auger is on the 324. The entire set up on the 324 is heavier duty. From the gear case to the sheet metal to the augers its all bigger.

It will be interesting to see how these machines do. We are both happy with them for the most part. Time will tell all however, but from what i see I feel they will last.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

Just curious. Side you had them side2side. Is the metal the same gauge on both ?

I was actually looking at the pics, and initially thought they were the same buckets (cost cutting measure) but when I look closer, there are completely different. Both in height, and the tell-tale was the stamped profiles on the side. Different. 

I bought the ST300 sight unseen. Just curious is there a noticable HEFT difference when you look/feel the 200 compared to the 300 series.


----------



## Ducky

Mobile,

Yeah I wondered if they used the same components myself. I can tell you they don't. The entire machine with the exception of the spout is different. I haven't checked the thickness of the metal but the 300 is much heavier to move around. I really like the heft of it. But I will tell you the 200 series is nice enough I debated at the dealer looking at them both side by side. The 200 would be fine for me. However I like overkill and the 300 is that machine. Should last for a very long time.


----------



## Ducky

Today I should get my armor skids for both the st224p and the st324p. So if work doesn't mess my day up I should have them installed and a few more pictures. Also anyone recommend a garage mat? I am thinking about getting the Ariens mat.


----------



## chuckcintron

I have an old treadmill mat I plan on using. I believe basically the same cellular PVC material and not paying for the Ariens name. Check out Amazon I bet you can find one long enough to cut in half to make two mats.

Can you post up a link to the skids you are getting?


----------



## BullFrog

I just use ordinary boot mats that you can get at walmart or wherever. Much less expensive.


----------



## Ducky

chuckcintron said:


> I have an old treadmill mat I plan on using. I believe basically the same cellular PVC material and not paying for the Ariens name. Check out Amazon I bet you can find one long enough to cut in half to make two mats.
> 
> Can you post up a link to the skids you are getting?


Here you go Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks, Gravel Drives and Uneven Pavement


----------



## mobiledynamics

Cliff notes for anyone following my chute liner thread....

Don't try to line the entire inside chute with PPF
Inside deflector I was able to line fully

Due to the contour,curvature/profile of the primary chute, you will find yourself fighting to prevent wrinkles, fingers. After multiple attempts at it, I resorted to a 8 inch wide liner, covering the middle of the chute and overlapping the sides. This still takes quite a bit of time, with knowing when to use alcohol as your slip or just plain slip.....I worked the film from the top to the bottom of the chute. I did end up having to make 2 relief cuts, as the shallow V profile of the chute would not allow it to fully be flat without them. I was working with 8 mil film FWIW.


----------



## Ducky

*Armor Skids*

Got my new shoes installed. Thoughts?


----------



## Ducky

*Tool Box*

I'm posting a few random picture threads for those of you still on the fence. The machine has a tool box built in. It comes wth a wrench and 6 sheer bolts inside. Really happy with my purchase


----------



## Ducky

*Heavy Control Rods*

Check out how she is built


----------



## Ducky

*Lighting*

Actually fairly bright for a factory unit. I'm sure I can add brighter lights but this LED should be fine


----------



## Ducky

*Mission Control*

Here's what you get. Works well


----------



## Ducky

*Ready to go*

I hope you guys enjoyed all the pics. My IPad won't allow me to post more than one pic no mater what I do. Weird. So I broke it up and did this. If you want to see anything in particular let me know and I'll get a pic posted. Thanks again for all the help with this!


----------



## Zavie

Great pics Ducky! Very cool, one of their nicest machines ever. Have you noticed a clever design feature about the impeller and traction lever/rod system? Yes it's heavy duty, but it's easy to make tool less adjustments if needed. As your belts wear you may need to make an adjustment, so just lift up on the rod by the lever and it pops out of it's socket/groove to allow for quick and simple adjustment on the spring hole choice. Quite a neat design. I'm super jealous Ducky and even though I have not gone to the shop you bought yours at I will soon and who knows.... Anyway congrats on the awesome machine.


----------



## kwk11

Thanks for the pics, it's a nice looking machine. Can't wait to hear your impressions when the snow flies!


----------



## Ducky

Zavie said:


> Great pics Ducky! Very cool, one of their nicest machines ever. Have you noticed a clever design feature about the impeller and traction lever/rod system? Yes it's heavy duty, but it's easy to make tool less adjustments if needed. As your belts wear you may need to make an adjustment, so just lift up on the rod by the lever and it pops out of it's socket/groove to allow for quick and simple adjustment on the spring hole choice. Quite a neat design. I'm super jealous Ducky and even though I have not gone to the shop you bought yours at I will soon and who knows.... Anyway congrats on the awesome machine.


Zavie, I actually did notice that. Very nice and easy should I need to tension the belts. The more I look it over the more I like it. Hope she throws as good as she looks. Stop by and see Gary. He has more 300 series sitting in crates still. Warning.....could be an expensive trip if you know what I mean......lol. Thanks again for all your comments and advice I truly appreciate it Zavie...cheers


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

Did you end up shimming/supporting the backing plate of the Armour skid against the bucket on your install ? I was planning to make a run to pick up washers

I ended up forming and setting up my AS with my leftover UHMW last night. Capped the skid and checked on it this morning. It actually turned out great. Just need to grab my Fein and clean off the edges. We'll see if it holds up with the weight on the bucket.


----------



## Ducky

mobiledynamics said:


> Ducky -
> 
> Did you end up shimming/supporting the backing plate of the Armour skid against the bucket on your install ? I was planning to make a run to pick up washers
> 
> I ended up forming and setting up my AS with my leftover UHMW last night. Capped the skid and checked on it this morning. It actually turned out great. Just need to grab my Fein and clean off the edges. We'll see if it holds up with the weight on the bucket.


Mobile,

I purchased the spacer kits that are available with Armor Skids. I ended up using 4 plates per side. The plates are about an 1/8'thick.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Thanks Ducky ! Spacers ordered
Pair of toboggans waiting to get trimmed down as I await the final parts mod for this new machine.

I really like the poly on it. It's extremely sl1ppery


----------



## mobiledynamics

Zavie said:


> As your belts wear you may need to make an adjustment, so just lift up on the rod by the lever and it pops out of it's socket/groove to allow for quick and simple adjustment on the spring hole choice. Quite a neat design.



I must miss be missing a technique as I have found the popping out the rod once installed is not that easy. I don't know if the OD of the rod is slightly bigger than the hole it goes into and there is some friction needed to get it out...

When I readjusted the springs, I found it was easier removing the 4 bolts holding the bar, dropping it, adjusting the spring and then raising it back. No need to undo the rods BUT I did have to undo/redo some of the wire ties I put on for cable layout.

What am I missing here. Is there a easier/faster way...


----------



## Ducky

mobiledynamics said:


> Thanks Ducky ! Spacers ordered
> Pair of toboggans waiting to get trimmed down as I await the final parts mod for this new machine.
> 
> I really like the poly on it. It's extremely sl1ppery


Your welcome Mobile!!! Like where your headed with those shoes. How do you plan to attach the plastic to the armor skid? Keep us posted on it. I may have to give that a shot. 

On another note, are you satisfied with your Husqvarna. The more I mess with mine the better I like it. Just curious.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

Poly's already attached. We'll see if it holds over the course of use but I just used some Epoxy I had lying around in my stash (did not go out of my way to buy plastic epoxy as everything I've read states that nothing sticks to UHMW aside from mechanically fastening). So I risked it and either it was going to hold or it would come off. Heat soaked, laid the epoxy, clamped it and it's holding so far. I just need to trim the excess poly with my MM. Planning to do that when I'm installing the PPF on the exterior of the bucket and have more tools laid out.


----------



## Ducky

Mobile,

Sound good.thanks for sharing.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

I was picking up some stuff @ Lowes are you are right. The Chute Control is much smoother on the 200 series. I suspect the tension is looser, as it has detents on the bar that mate up with the detents on the bezel. Whereas in the 300 series, it's just straight tension


----------



## mobiledynamics

Pretty much finished with the slight mods on my ST3 Series

PPF Chute and Bucket
OPE Hr Meter (pretty much have these on all of OPE including my small inverter gensets)
Hybrid Armour Skid / UHMW skids

Last remaining 2 things

Confirm if low fill port is Honda (CHonda) thread match. If so, I'll swap out the plug for a magnetic dipstick/plug I have in my stash already.

And the last thing is.....Can you guess what's behind door #1


----------



## Ducky

Mobile,

Yes the 200 are much easier to turn. They also have more slop in the spout side to side. I'm sure either is fine.

Please show us pics of the PPF installed and tips on the install. Also would like info on the hour meter, where located, wiring, etc.

You have me stumped on the last mod. Please share!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

I'll expand into more details when I grab some pics of the meter and such

PPF is hard to capture on camera since it's optically clear. I don't recommend it if if you have not worked with it. It's expensive for one. It's a b1tch to install due to the profiles...not large flat area with gradual slopes. You need to know when to stretch, when to use regular or alcohol slip, when to apply heat to aid, etc, etc. I was cussing up a storm when doing the chute ! Especially due to how the inside of the chute does that diminishing triangle V in the center. The deflector is fully lined. After fighting with the main chute, trying to do a full wrap and not liking the results, on my 3rd hr into it....I ripped it off, and went with just lining the center with about 3" inches bleeding into the sides. Still needed to make 2 relief cuts down below on the narrowest part of the V. 


I've posted how the color scheme on the bezels leave much to be desired..Medium Gray Bezel with light grey decals. I actually P touched the words Auger and Gear on a Black Label with Red Text Color but once I saw the Honda pics, I HAD to have them. So I ordered them. These are actually the decals they are using on their new HSS series. IMO, when you look at the Honda decals, they are very clear and concise to the operator. IMO, not so much on these Huskys

Debating where to put them. Logically, they should be on the lever part - if a OE was doing it. Since the operator cannot see the levers when you're standing behind it, Logically to me, it would make sense to put them on the handlebars


----------



## Ducky

Mobile,

Never put on PPF. From the sounds of it my temper may get in the way of making that happen......lol.

The hour meter is a good idea. I'm sure that's not a big deal to set up. But please send picks when you can.

As for your decals I think I would take a heat gun and remove the factory decals. I pulled one of mine off with a heat gun to straighten it and remove a air bubble. I would think with those decals just on the inside of the control levers it would look as factory as possible.

One last question......did you look and see if the wheeled machines have a different picture? Or do they all show a track machine? Just my OCD coming out......


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ducky -

Sounds we're on the the same wavelength re: OE likeness / stealthliness. Yes, the wheel machines uses the same decals as the tracks. 

I considered the factory decal location but nixed it

- factory decal is 1 large decal with a cutout in the middle for the lever
- Removing the decal would be like debadging a car....I hate that
- If I explored it further, it would have to be a perfect Xacto cut down the middle to separate the decal, and I mean perfect. But then one end would be a rounded corner and the cut edge would be a straight edge. It would just drive me OCD nuts everytime I would look at it.


Truth be told, I even considered the power trigger decals and the hydro throttle decals as well. The Hydro is not a straight profile though, which was a bummer. 
I guess that's speak's on how much I hate the monotone grey/grey stock decals

When it's windy with blowback flying everywhere, grey/grey is basically illegible.
I do think the color scheme could be improved on but that may be just one mans opinion.

Decals turned out okay I suppose


----------



## BullFrog

Good ideas. The new labels you put on are certainly much more legible than the factory. I've considered adding new labels myself as I too find the grey on grey is hard to see especially in dim light. And not just the handle bar controls but the engine controls as well. I took a look at the old machine to see what it had but it didn't have any as they were all worn off so I'm thinking after using it a few times it'll probably all become second nature and nixed the idea - for now.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Had one more pic on my phone so I figuered I'd share

This is how the poly looks like when the excess is trimmed off.


----------



## Ducky

Looking good!!


----------



## kwk11

Real curious at how those will work Mobile!


----------



## mobiledynamics

I finished putting back the trim piece I had removed off the top of the bucket *grey trim covers* after letting the PPF cure/air out.

FWIW, when facing the bucket, the left side of mine was stripped. It did not feel loose when I removed the bolts but upon reinstall, it would not button down tight. The side pieces go on 1st and then the center goes on last.

With the center piece installed, the questionable left piece doesn't move much, but it's not ~ridgid~ when affixed alone as the bolt does noty screw down down tight. Upon further inspection, the 1st couple of threads on that thread post on that trim piece is slightly stripped.

Off to deal with this under warranty on Monday...

Check yours FWIW, if ya'll care about these things.
I DONT SUGGEST you do this unless you don't mind exposed steel. These are locking nut fasteners so unless you perfectly re-align them back, you will have exposed bare metal.


----------



## Ducky

Thanks for the heads up mobile. I checked mine out, it was all good. Good thing to check however. Speaking of things to check, the plastic grommet for my right hand steer cable was not fully snapped into the bracket at the bottom of the blower. Not a big deal but I did get it snapped in. FYI


----------



## mobiledynamics

*Hydro Talk Here*

How do you plan to work with your Hydro with EOD

Stop and Shift
(stop as in release drive lever)

Shift on the fly 
(making sure as you move from F-R or vice versa) the machine is stopped when it reaches N

Just releasing the axles and dumping them in neutral via PS levers


----------



## Ducky

*Hydro Talk 2*

Hi Mobile,

Good question. I'm not 100 percent sure but here's what I'm thinking. Sorry been busy and not on much the last few days.

Option 1 - run it like I would a friction disc machine. Meaning, drive into the piles at the EOD and release the drive lever. Then pull the steering drivers to drag back manually. Then engage the drive lever and move forward. 

Option 2 - use the forward and reverse control like you would on a hydro mower. I think this may be a real option in deep snow where you can't move it easily, maybe if in the grass? But if the pavement is clear I think this may be slower than option 1.

Option 3 - I drove my machine around playing with the triggers. They work well. I pulled both triggers and pulled it back. No problem. I released them and it wasn't the smoothest thing in the world. Also if you release one just slightly faster than the other the machine goes left or right. 

Time will tell. After this winter I will be able to say run it this way or that. That's my .02 cents. Open for ideas.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sparky78 - Hope you're made some headway into recovering ! You were the one that inspired me to take a 2nd look at the Husq. My primary considerations were the 24 SHO, in lieu of the HSS724 (as I really liked Hydro that much), but felt the engine was a bit shortcoming compared to others on the market.

Ducky - Let me know if you still want a pic of the OPE meter. I'll probably be doing some garage cleanup this weekend and can snap a pic. 

While it's still fresh in my head, I'll post the route of install. 
Remove all the trim covers/shroud on the engine.
From the Spark Plug Boot, run the cable alongside the fuel line and the the cable goes Underneath the frame of the fuel tank. I ran some zip ties along the fuel line. Where the bracket meets the tractor there is a very small hole. From under the frame, I ran the wire out this hole and up and flush, right next to the 120V starter. Any wire slack, zip tie it taunt to keep it away from the engine of course.


----------



## Zavie

Hi guys:
I won a complete chute rotator assembly on ebay and it arrived today. Besides being a little dirty it's in excellent used condition. I'm going to play around with the spring that controls the detent selector to see if I can come up with something a little more precise. All the ones I've used on our type of control I think require too much pressure to press down just to adjust the chute. I want to find a spring that makes the action feel positive but is quicker and easier to operate.
BTW, I agree with MD, hurry back Sparky we miss your insights!


----------



## Sparky78

*I'm still alive....lol*

Hi Guys,

I just thought to myself I should log on and see what's going on. I'm shocked to see my thread has become huge.....lol. I'm doing well and appreciate the concern. Honestly just a situation of getting busy and focusing on other things. Sorry that I flaked out after my father in law passed away. 

Just to update you all I have used my ST324P very little. However when I have it worked well. I have no real complaints at this point. Kind of human nature once you have something and are satisfied you go on to the next thing. For me I've been busy putting a 3.9 cummins in a Jeep Wrangler. Actually still in disassembly mode but I have all winter. Going to make it a trail machine, with a diesel mechanics twist. 

So is everyone happy with their Husqvarna? Any issues? I can find things I would have done different but can on anything. Like I said so far it's starts on one pull and does exactly what I asked it to. I'm happy. Look forward to hearing from you. 

I'll make it a point to be around more. Just got busy .... Sorry


----------



## Zavie

Hi Sparky, glad to have you back! Not much snow here so I'm happy you've got to use your new ST324P. As far as my earlier post I did find a spring that works great on my chute rotator test bench. I'm hoping to install it on my Husqvarna and share the results and pics with all of you.


----------



## mobiledynamics

15 Page Thread and no sn0w in sight. Supposed to hit above 60F this Saturday if not 65+ Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Zavie

mobiledynamics said:


> 15 Page Thread and no sn0w in sight. Supposed to hit above 60F this Saturday if not 65+ Sunday and Monday.


I know, I'm so bored with no snow I'm taking apart the HVX and putting the different spring on the chute control detent today.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Hi Zavie -

? Does your HVXhave detents on the control panel or is it infinite.
On the ST200 series with detents, it's night and day smoother than on the ST300 series with infinite range.

I have not given much thought into this but I suspect that tension along the ~mechanics~ of it is required to keep it in place when you release from the ~infinite~ adjustable handle


----------



## Zavie

I'm sure that my control setup is identical to the 300 series. I'm not looking to eliminate the spring, I just want to decrease the amount of pressure to press down on the knob to rotate the chute. I agree the 200 series is quite a bit smoother. What makes it easier on the 200 series is that you pull the lever towards you to release the detent which I think is an easier motion than pressing down to release the detent on the 300 series.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ahhh.. I get the other post now, when you said you bought another one. That's you lab-bench one, so you don't have to mess with the one off the production machine..


----------



## Zavie

*results are in*

Well I finally got time to test the different spring on the test bench and then I installed my choice on the machine. The springs are labeled 1-5. the OEM spring is #1 with my choice being #2. It's the closest to OEM however the spring metal diameter is slightly thinner. I tried all the others, even trimming length off of springs 3 & 4 to see if that would help lessen the amount of force required. In the end I'm quite happy with the results. The lever now requires much less downward pressure to start the chute rotation. I can see why they used the OEM spring. If you rotate the chute and it ends up being in between the detents the lever hangs up for a millisecond before locking with my lessor tension spring. I did shim the spring with washers to remove the hang up but removed them because when the machine is running the vibration of the machine running allows the lever to lock as if the OEM spring is installed anyway.
I also installed mylar washers where the cable retention pivot, pivots on the locking bolt. The mylar washers decreased the amount of force necessary to move the lever from side to side.
While the chute rotation is not quite as smooth as the new 200 series machines all in all I'm very happy with the overall results and can't wait for snow!


----------



## mobiledynamics

mobiledynamics said:


> 15 Page Thread and no sn0w in sight. Supposed to hit above 60F this Saturday if not 65+ Sunday and Monday.



They're forecasting 72F on Thursday. Supposed to be a record breaker.
Still waiting for some :snow48:


----------



## mobiledynamics

I was looking at another thread and here is his pic.
Now this is what clear concise decals/control stickers should look like on any machine IMO


----------



## mobiledynamics

Was just browsing on the SST trans.
No drain plug. Just a fill port. If one is the type to replace fluids (like I am).....guess we're going to need to unbutton her up just to do a OCI


----------



## detdrbuzzard

mobiledynamics said:


> Was just browsing on the SST trans.
> No drain plug. Just a fill port. If one is the type to replace fluids (like I am).....guess we're going to need to unbutton her up just to do a OCI


it might take a little work but you could take the sst trans out and drain it from the fill port


----------



## mobiledynamics

Well, it's not as bad as wrenching on the cars I suppose. Damm Germans. 10 Hrs of teardown just to replace a $20 gasket


----------



## mobiledynamics

For fellow ST3XX owners....

Some observations post storm.

- Auger Control Lever Lock not working. Will need to investigate
I sure lucked out on using single drive control, managing the chute and drive direction.
"that was the beauty about the hydro"

- Gave it a OCI. Lower port plug removed/dipstick so much nicer to read.

- Reverse speed is a bit slow for me. The adjustment nut is held on by what appears to be red-loctite. Did not give easily so it will be a battle for another day.

- Per the other thread, I added a zip tie on each end of the gaiter boot on the chute. I did seem like it was not snug and moisture could potentially mitigate down there

- Lastly, the UHMW on the AS held up so far. And I was pretty hard on the skids. The transition from the driveway to the street is a bit of a force, and I was on it for a good bit on 2 seperate EOD cleaning sessions


----------



## SAVAGE420

Good thread right here. 
Pretty much forcing me to buy the ST300P. :wavetowel2:
Had a Toro 11/28 and Ariens 28 or 30 SHO in mind but this husky is swaying me towards it after some reviews, bas @$$ warranty too.

Just too bad they are sold out EVERYWHERE around here.

So is the impeller 14" or 12". Different places say different things.


----------



## Hanky

If I remember from what the dealer told me the 200 series have a 12 in. and the 300 machines have a 14 in. so they can really kick out the snow as well as 4 blades


----------



## Forcefed4door

I ordered mine last week from snowblowers direct. Should arrive monday or Tuesday. I also had the ariens in mind, but the auto turn crappola I did not like. I honestly think the ariens 369cc sho is overkill. People claim less than 45min on a tank. And that the handles vibrate a bit to much. This husky has all the right stuff, including a perfectly sized motor for a 24"


----------



## SAVAGE420

Thanx for that Sir hanky :smiley::+1::+1:


----------



## Hanky

Hanky said:


> If I remember from what the dealer told me the 200 series have a 12 in. and the 300 machines have a 14 in. so they can really kick out the snow as well as 4 blades


Just to be sure maybe one of the great guys here could get the tape out so we know for sure k:


----------



## Forcefed4door

Says right on husquavarna website its a 14" augur. I hope there not lieing haha.


----------



## mobiledynamics

I'll remeasure but going off memory....I did a quick measurement when I got it, and if I recall, the ID from where it meets the bucket was only 12 1/2, so I'm going to presume the Auger is 12". 

The ID of the housing/impeller may be larger....but I did not go through the trouble of measuring it. 

And yes, I looked at the specs and it shows 14"


----------



## mobiledynamics

ForcedFed - For sure, def. check the oil level before firing her up.

These are splash lubricated engines.....so I err on making sure the oil is on the high fill mark. I can't recall but I think it was somewhere around 5 more oz. I topped off with.


----------



## Forcefed4door

mobiledynamics said:


> ForcedFed - For sure, def. check the oil level before firing her up.
> 
> These are splash lubricated engines.....so I err on making sure the oil is on the high fill mark. I can't recall but I think it was somewhere around 5 more oz. I topped off with.


Will do that for sure. Have plenty of synthetic from my last snowblower. I just hope we got some more snow this year haha


----------



## mobiledynamics

I would not dump synthetic on it.....Dino for at least the 1st 5 hrs.
My initial goal was 20 minutes, and then 1 Hr, and then 5 Hr mark before switching to syn.
The 30" we got was the 1st time I used it, so I ended up doing a OCI at 3.4 on the hr meter. Oil was dark, but not terribly dark at all. I did not look for glitter..


----------



## Forcefed4door

Well that's another big plus to the great warranty it comes with


----------



## mobiledynamics

Forcefed4door. Congrats on the new machine.

For sure, @ some point, I plan to ~break out the longer wrenches~ to get some torque on it, to free the transmission rod/bolt to adjust the reverse speed. It's just a tad too slow for my liking.

BTW, how's your Auger Lever Lock control working ;-)


----------



## Forcefed4door

I got the machine. Tested it on a little pile of snow. I'm blown away. It's awesomeness.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Paging Ducky -

Not sure how much snow you have gotten or not....but for pops machine...you might wanna check it out or have a extra belt on hand. 2XX series seems to be affected by either a batch of bad belts and or a combo of that and possibly a rough pulley causing accelerated wear on the belt.

Just FWIW


----------



## Ducky

mobiledynamics said:


> Paging Ducky -
> 
> Not sure how much snow you have gotten or not....but for pops machine...you might wanna check it out or have a extra belt on hand. 2XX series seems to be affected by either a batch of bad belts and or a combo of that and possibly a rough pulley causing accelerated wear on the belt.
> 
> Just FWIW


I'm here sir......lol

I saw that the 200's were having issues. So far he has been one of the people not having belt issues. With that said we haven't had much snow this year either. He goes have a tractor with a loader, a truck with a snow plow and a few shovels so the old man has more options than most in his barn. But thanks for the heads up. Any luck with the interlock?
Also I was blowing my driveway last night and my neighbor followed me up the driveway with his 24" Ariens. Thought you all may enjoy a side by side photo.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Looks like pop just needed a new toy to play with, given his other available options.

I just posted a reply in the auger lock thread. If you have some time, feel free to pop in some pics. Thx much

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/82425-auger-lock.html


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ariens sure looks ~petite~ when side by side


----------



## chuckcintron

Just in case anyone is wondering. I've had the new machine for several months now and it is AWESOME! I mean, it sits there and does absolutely nothing, perfectly still like it's in some sort of snow blowing meditation trance.

Because here in central/eastern NY I have had a grand total of 1.25" of snowfall so far and it has melted by the next morning. Figures, when I buy a new snowblower. So it sits there, quietly consuming the warranty period under zero stress.

Not complaining, I am glad not to be out there busting my hump. This only happened because I bought a new machine. You're welcome, central/eastern NY.


----------



## Forcefed4door

Ducky said:


> I'm here sir......lol
> 
> I saw that the 200's were having issues. So far he has been one of the people not having belt issues. With that said we haven't had much snow this year either. He goes have a tractor with a loader, a truck with a snow plow and a few shovels so the old man has more options than most in his barn. But thanks for the heads up. Any luck with the interlock?
> Also I was blowing my driveway last night and my neighbor followed me up the driveway with his 24" Ariens. Thought you all may enjoy a side by side photo.


Looks like you used it to blow an inch of snow ? Haha. I guess we're all dying for a reason to use our machines


----------



## Sparky78

*Season Review*

Hello,

I haven't been around here much, sorry for that. This thread I started is huge....lol. I thought after some seat time so to speak for would give you my opinions of my ST324P. I should start off saying I did go thru my machine top to bottom. I was totally expecting to find some loose fasteners. Now with that said I didn't torque everything but did verify everything was tight. I was surprised. I expected something loose. So with that said to date I have had zero issues. The machine always starts on the first pull. It took a little getting used to but now that I've drove it some I'm satisfied. Like anything you buy you can nit pick a few things. However overall I really don't have any. I have given it a few good workouts at it was a non issue. So....would I get this machine again? So far the answer is absolutely. I have run my neighbors Ariens and I'll take this over auto turn all day. I'm sure if I ran his more I would like it better but for me I'm good. It was easy to take apart and build quality was acceptable. Sound like mostly everyone who s happy with their 300 series blowers. Mobile......any updates on yours? Zavie did you take the plunge on a 300 this year? Sounds like the snowfall down there was a little lacking? All in all good machine, works well and I'm happy.


----------



## Zavie

Hi Sparky,
A great condition used Honda HS55 caught my eye so the 300 series was not an option this year. Glad I stuck with the 924HVX as I've used it only a handfull of times. The Honda however did get a good workout so it's a keeper. Based on the experience of you and others I would have no problem picking up a 300 series machine in the future. With the inclined driveway and long sidewalk I have a hydro unit is a likely purchase.


----------



## Fredartic

As a new member here, I'm glad to read your posts about the Husky that I'm planning to get one... I learned a lot. Feel free to give updates here; it will be appreciated. Thanks


----------

